# The Forum Leaders Thread



## Santí (May 21, 2012)

Staff Members​
A ² means the staff member in question is only helping out in that section/department instead of being one of the key people.


*Administrators*


KennethFanclubs²
_Ban Reviews, Internal Affairs, Support_Reznor_Interface², Cross-departmental², Internal Affairs, Security, Account Checking², Ban Reviews², Policy Reviews²_RinoaHouse of Uzumaki, Konoha Country Club² (Foreign Languages), Fanclubs, Music Department
_Cross-departmental, Interface, Medals, Prizes, Internal Affairs, Support, Account Checking², Ban Reviews², Lewd, Policy Reviews²_


*Supporting Staff*


EvilMoogleRoleplaying Forum;  ANBU, Cafe
_Security²_Vandal SavageAkihabara Library², Akihabara TV Channel², Akihabara Lounge²
_Internal Affairs², Policy Reviews²_


*Super Moderators*


Majin LuArt Lounge², Contest Central, New Leaf, Dragon Ball², Icha Icha Paradise, Comics, Blogs
_Prizes, Account Checking, Ban Reviews, Copyright², Lewd², Policy Reviews, Reports_SocaOne Piece Avenue
_Prizes², Account Checking, Ban Reviews, Lewd², Policy Reviews, Reports, Prizes², Copyright²_


*Section Moderators*


A OptimisticThe Lifestyle Lounge, One Piece AvenueblakstealthAkihabara TV Channel, Arcade², Konoha TheatreBlu-rayNew LeafBontakunArt LoungeKarmaArcadeconvictOne Piece AvenueEtherbornOne Piece AvenueFlamingRainNaruto BattledomeIslandThe Café, Reader's Corner, Konoha Country ClubiwandesuOutskirts Battledome², Mafia, BlogsLostSelfNaruto Battledomedr_shadowThe CaféMShadowsBleach, Dragon Ball, Naruto BattledomeMusubiKazesaruAkihabara TV Channel, Akihabata Library, Akihabara Gallery², Outskirts BattledomeNemesisSports Bar, The CaféRaiden


RyuzakiKonoha Country Club, New Leaf²
Naruto BattledomerootNew LeafSennin of HardworkKonoha TheatreShrikeThe Alley, MafiaSoulfireHouse of Uzumaki, New Leaf, Akihabara Library, Akihabara Gallery, Fanclubs


*Advisors*


afgThe CaféNarutoArcadedreamQuestions & Complaints²~Greed~_Account Checking²_Atlantic StormNaruto Battledome²coloursThe Alley²EikoNew Leaf²

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Para (May 21, 2012)

Congrats to Juli and Geg for obtaining purple!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Congrats Geg and Juli!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2012)

congrats both :33

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2012)

Congrats, Spy_Smasher on a new thread!

Congrats, Juli on a well-earned promotion!

Geg.

In that order.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2012)

Two mods with fairly moderate sections to mod, smodded.  Not much add on to work load.  Congrats!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2012)

i reread the last superhero thread and i saw a bit of a trend. it's probably only a matter of time too before preetus is modded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2012)

Which one is preetus?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Miles_Monroe said:


> Which one is preetus?



I'm preetus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2012)

Miles_Monroe said:


> Which one is preetus?



eternal goob/fail my smashing spy friend. 

ninja'd by preetus himself :33


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2012)

is pek really back?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats to Juli and Geg on smodship!

And congrats to Eternal Goob on modship in advance.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> And congrats to Eternal Goob on modship in advance.





Spy_Smasher will veto my nomination just to keep me out of that convo.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2012)

Spy is now Lucky, so it all works out.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm preetus.



About 90% of the forum has PM'd me about obtaining my services to create contingency plans to ensure your Modding never happens, Preet. They said the other 10% are currently offline.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> About 90% of the forum has PM'd me about obtaining my services to create contingency plans to ensure your Modding never happens, Preet. They said the other 10% are currently offline.



I'm pleased that I've managed to unite so many people to be against me.


----------



## Para (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats to Eternal Goob!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually smiled when I saw your name green. Congratulations, well earned ~


----------



## Soul (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Fail.
Long overdue. in my opinion.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats Fail. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 12, 2012)

long time coming. 

congrats eternal.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 12, 2012)

and again, congrats, Preet :byakuya


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 12, 2012)

i was the first to vocally point out that this would happen. later than sooner actually but better (and smarter) than never  

congratulatores preetus :33


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 12, 2012)

also, where's pek? i kinda miss him somehow


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2012)

Anbu Central?

Congrats on proverbially climbing over Spy_Smasher's dead corpse.
Took the mods long enough.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats Fail, well deserved!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> also, where's pek? i kinda miss him somehow


I miss him too.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 23, 2012)

New mod? Sure.


----------



## Memos (Oct 23, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> New mod? Sure.



Really glad to see this. Well deserved.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 23, 2012)

I am glad to see that you are no longer a mod. 

Picking on you since that bitch ezxx is gone.


----------



## Memos (Oct 23, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I am glad to see that you are no longer a mod.
> 
> Picking on you since that bitch ezxx is gone.



Well, you're really old and senile, so... yeah.

I miss him as well.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2012)

ello                m8s


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

I like not being the youngest mod anymore. :byakuya


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2012)

I might have known...long ago


----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2012)

Step up your spreadsheets, son.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2012)

Emperor Joker, in a brief moment of insanity, has decided to trying his hand at modding the OBD.  Poor guy, he won't be the same after the OBD is done with him.  

In more important news I have ascended to the nearly worthless position of moderator of Konoha Ninja Council which is, for those of you that don't know, the forum containing all the staff sections where we conduct our business.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2012)

Emporer Joker will be the next Comic Book Guy, calling it now.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

He's certainly going to be the best mod from this year.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2012)

How many people were promoted this year including you?  3?  Not much competition


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

I was the only one promoted this year before EJ.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 26, 2012)

congrats emperor joker :33


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

Velocity, Winchester Gospel, and ~Greed~ are our newest super moderators.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 17, 2012)

grats to all three. :33

especially velocity


----------



## Shaz (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats Superheroes


----------



## Naruko (Nov 23, 2012)

Belated grats to Emperor and a new playmate for him.... to wade into the OBD. Congrats to both!


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulation.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2012)

And now I'm the third best mod promoted this year.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

was modded for Bleach Avenue.


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2012)

I, for one, welcome our new pedo overlord


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2012)

Didi
I mean ditto


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 8, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian was modded for Music and Gaming Departments.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2012)

it would be cool to have the original superhero thread layout continued.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 8, 2012)

If Solaris wants too. :33


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2012)

do it preetus :33


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> do it preetus :33



I'll work on it sometime on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Hiro said:


> Dr. Boskov Krevorkian was modded for Music and Gaming Departments.



FINALLY       !


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations to the newly elected.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

Nuoh my god, I forgot about this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 9, 2012)

Boskov...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Boskov...



Jove...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Mider....










...



I tried


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2012)

ane was modded for Hidden Village of Art and Language Classes. :33


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations ane :33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 11, 2012)

So many new mods this year.

Congratulation.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 11, 2012)

congrats waifu
now make it all the way to admin so i can bully you for favors


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 11, 2012)

hey congrats ane


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats ane on the easiest and probably most fun sections to mod!


----------



## Felt (Dec 24, 2012)

*pokes thread*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 24, 2012)

holy shit excell as mod? That's a good move by staff. Make the forums a better place excell


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2012)

It's about time you accepted kami
Now tell me who put that tag


----------



## Felt (Dec 31, 2012)

looooooooooool


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh cool, I didn't know there was a thread like this in here. So, is this place like a semi-convo thread semi-congratulating new moderators thread?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 1, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Oh cool, I didn't know there was a thread like this in here. So, is this place like a semi-convo thread semi-congratulating new moderators thread?



Semi-yes **


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2013)

Semi-cool. 

(Also, happy new year everybody.)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 4, 2013)

_•Rinoa•_ is our new HoU mod! :3


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck, •Rinoa•.  You're going to need it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2013)

lol hou. 

but congrats


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Rinoa :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

Hiro said:


> _?Rinoa?_ is our new HoU mod! :3



that's good, rinoa is a good choice


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Rinoa  
and Hiro, don't dump all the hard work on Rinoa and laze around.  HoU needs more attention.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats.

Raiden called it.

Just sayin.

Sorry Rai Rai.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2013)

lol that's fine.

Congrats Rinoa.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations, Rinoa.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2013)

Raiden said:


> lol that's fine.
> 
> Congrats Rinoa.


you could be next Raiden.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 5, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> Congrats Rinoa
> and Hiro, don't dump all the hard work on Rinoa and laze around.  HoU needs more attention.



I wouldn't. :3


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2013)

raiden for mod would be cool :33


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2013)

Kenneth is now a Fanclubs moderator.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations man!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2013)

excellent.  

i like the new mods


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 15, 2013)

Kenneth


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2013)

raiden should be next. i predict this.


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats, Kenners


----------



## Elle (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats Kenneth!


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats Ken-chan. 

Here, a Naru ass as a gift:


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 15, 2013)

O-omg


----------



## Vermin (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats kenners :3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats Kenny.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations, Kenneth.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks you guys  /totally didn't see this thread


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 17, 2013)

and then you'll totally disappear off the grid after getting buried in mod work.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 7, 2013)

i know so many mods now
what the f...


----------



## Chainer (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome  to the staff!


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats on the promotion, Atlantic


----------



## Vermin (Feb 12, 2013)

congrats                         :33


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2013)

another star in the ranks  congrats stormy!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats Atlantic!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you, all.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 13, 2013)

welcome pacific tornado


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations, Mider T.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

6/10, made me look 

*snip*


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulation


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2013)

lol snip. 

also, when is the thread going to be updated? i thought you were going to do it preetus


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 16, 2013)

Chainer said:


> Welcome  to the staff!



I knew it would happen eventually. Congratulations, GoS.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, Vyse.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to our new smod, Solaris.


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new promotion :]

One more level to go ;P


----------



## Vermin (Mar 9, 2013)

congrats preet, i saw it coming a mile away


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2013)

Well that was fast


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 9, 2013)

now go match the colour of your username with your many avatars, Preet


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. :byakuya



ane said:


> now go match the colour of your username with your many avatars, Preet



Time to spend a few hours on colourlovers to find the best color(s).


----------



## Fear (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Pick blue to symbolize your love for Vegeta


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

Blue is a nice color but it looks downright terrible on the dark skins that I use from time to time.


----------



## Xin (Mar 9, 2013)

I like Hiros color.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 9, 2013)

Xin said:


> I like Hiros color.



Me too. It blends in with the background of the default forum skin so people dont notice me and I dont get bothered.


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Me too. It blends in with the background of the default forum skin so people dont notice me and I dont get bothered.



I've always thought it's hard to see your name on the 'Currently Active Users' list, but now I know why.


----------



## Fear (Mar 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Blue is a nice color but it looks downright terrible on the dark skins that I use from time to time.



BUT YOU CHOOSE PINK


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

inFAMOUS said:


> BUT YOU CHOOSE PINK



Hot pink is pretty noticeable in the _Currently Active Users_ list whereas blue doesn't stand out in dark skins.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats preetus :33


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

is our new Sports Bar moderator. :byakuya


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well that was fast



How does bribery even work on an internet forum? There is no funds to actually transfer to allow a corrupt entity into a greater position of corruptibility?





Solaris said:


> is our new Sports Bar moderator. :byakuya



Finally, a real mod for the Sports Bar.

Para living DAT LA life.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2013)

Fastest mod to smod time?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> 6/10, made me look
> 
> *snip*



You of all people should have known better, though I dunno what was behind that snip so maybe you did.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Fastest mod to smod time?



Far from it.  I was probably the fastest since Hollie's smodship.  Taxman did it faster and Vegeta makes us all look like snails.  If his recollection is correct then he was modded, smodded, and admined within the same month.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2013)

Still can't catch up to Kakarot though, had to use Bulma to get to SS4, etc.

4/10


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't approve of this.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Far from it.  I was probably the fastest since Hollie's smodship.  Taxman did it faster and Vegeta makes us all look like snails.  If his recollection is correct then he was modded, smodded, and admined within the same month.


There were like 3 members then, and they were Vegeta, Tazmo, and Mbxx.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 14, 2013)

Who are all these new mods?

Bunch of queers, if you ask me.



Solaris said:


> Hot pink is pretty noticeable in the _Currently Active Users_ list whereas blue doesn't stand out in dark skins.


Wow, this racist...


----------



## Felt (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job nobody asked you.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

smod wombat. seriously, only ever saw one post of his as a moderator and i instantly already liked him. :33 dude has great potential. or dudette.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Good job nobody asked you.


You don't know that.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations  ! :amazed


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations  ! :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations  ! :amazed


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Krippy (Apr 24, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations  ! :amazed


----------



## Orochimaru (May 3, 2013)

Whatever happened to Spy Smasher?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Whatever happened to Spy Smasher?



No clue, he just disappeared one day.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 4, 2013)

Solaris said:


> No clue, he just disappeared one day.



he knew too much


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2013)

He became too powerful and had to be taken care of.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> He became too powerful and had to be taken care of.



Incorrect, the staff would have loved to see Spy with more power but he was wise enough to deny it.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 13, 2013)

kenny is an admin now


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2013)

Kenny demod preet before it's too late


----------



## Xin (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats to adminship *Dream*.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Is Reznor able to add admins, or was it Tazmo and we only found out when Dream made the thread 50 mins later?

Anyway, congrats again.


----------



## Felt (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats, Geg!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Congrats, Geg!



At this point I am starting to believe Geg is a concept, an idea, an ideal
Not just a mere human being, but a very essence of the universe


----------



## Felt (Oct 10, 2013)

There's a little bit of Geg in all of us.


----------



## tgre (Oct 10, 2013)

Hollie said:


> There's a little bit of Geg in all of us.



Is this why I cried when I ordered the chicken caesar salad the other day?!


----------



## Havoc (Oct 10, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2013)

First you get negged, then u git gegged.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Is Reznor able to add admins, or was it Tazmo and we only found out when Dream made the thread 50 mins later?
> 
> Anyway, congrats again.



Any of our admins can make someone an admin...Reznor made me into an admin. The only problem is that only Mbxx and Tazmo are capable of giving out admin permissions.  Without them an admin has no real admin power beyond a few things like not having to spread to rep the same person and so on.  I'm waiting for Mbxx to give me my admin permissions at the moment.


----------



## tgre (Oct 11, 2013)

lies

you're actually Reznor wearing Dream's skin aren't you?

Fucking Alex

I'm sending him another pizza and charging it to his door


----------



## colours (Oct 11, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations  ! :amazed


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2013)

has been modded for Konoha Library/Telegrams.


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats Cordelia.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 5, 2013)

inb4 ane supermod


----------



## Synn (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats, Cordelia. 

Well deserved!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

Not quite, Miner D


----------



## Stannis (Dec 5, 2013)

first 12er mod, no? 
congrats


----------



## Cord (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2014)

Where is the thread to suggest icons for posts?  We need a Madara one real bad.  (It's long long overdue)


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Where is the thread to suggest icons for posts?  We need a Madara one real bad.  (It's long long overdue)


----------



## Felt (Jan 22, 2014)

congrats Geg!


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2014)

Patchouli was modded for the Plaza.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations Patchouli/Misty/Patchy :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

well deserved. 

bio should be next


----------



## Garfield (Jan 24, 2014)

patchouli for sadmin.

mb needs some xx


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats!

**


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Dream said:


> Patchouli was modded for the Plaza.



Prepare yourself, Dream
That one's just destined to get admin rights someday


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats to all.


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Prepare yourself, Dream
> That one's just destined to get admin rights someday



I'm going to be the last admin ever promoted.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm going to be the last admin ever promoted.



Bold words


----------



## Xin (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats Patchu.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2014)

Never thought I'd see the day.

I'm an old, but still ripe, banana.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2014)

and  are now super moderators.


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats you two. 

I hope kenny's name is orange.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats peoplz.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations Henry!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't joke about things like that.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally kenneth. Congrats!


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

Atlantic Storm has become an smod. ^_^


----------



## Felt (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats, Geg!


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats, Geg!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats, Geg!


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2014)

What the fuck


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2014)

My condolences, Geg.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2014)

My condolences, Geg.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome, Geg


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2014)

gratz geg.


----------



## Cord (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome, Geg.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2014)

Godammit Geg.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,               Geg!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2014)

You will regret this, Geg.


----------



## Xin (Aug 17, 2014)

That's preposterous, Geg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2014)

Geg. **


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 3, 2014)

joins the ranks as the new mod for the Outskirts Battledome :33


----------



## Xin (Oct 3, 2014)

Congrats Death.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 3, 2014)

Aw shi UD, congrats man.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Always a bridesmaid. Never a bride.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations, !


----------



## Xin (Jan 12, 2015)

Kenny


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 12, 2015)

I salute our new lord


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2015)

mfw I saw this


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats on adminship Kenneth!



Dream said:


> I'm going to be the last admin ever promoted.



Well, you gave it one hell of a try.


----------



## Felt (Jan 12, 2015)

Kenneth evolved, rather than promoted.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Well, you gave it one hell of a try.



I was going to fight this to the bitter end but I realized that another active admin will allow me to have more time to read fanfiction and play Counter-Strike: Source.


----------



## Impact (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations Kenneth.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2015)

Why was another admin needed exactly? Not hating but just wanna know.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 12, 2015)

it was only a matter of time


----------



## Luke (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations. We haven't interacted much, but I think you're one of the best on this site.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck Kenneth.


----------



## Zeno (Jan 12, 2015)

Ken chan


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 12, 2015)

congrats kenneth, well earned adminship!


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats Kenneth. Please use your new rank for evil things.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 12, 2015)

love you kenny


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys 


Dream said:


> I was going to fight this to the bitter end


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2015)

Kenneth said:


>



I hope you enjoy being the one that does all the work while the rest of us fuck around on the forum.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 13, 2015)

not like you did anything anyways dream


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> not like you did anything anyways dream



                .


----------



## scerpers (Jan 13, 2015)

don't be like that bb
you know i don't mean it


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2015)

You make me proud, Kenneth : )

Now slay them all


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2015)

It was great watching Kenneth become Hokage-kun.


----------



## SLB (Jan 13, 2015)

aight, things i'd like:

- to be in that rebellion usergroup (the blue one)
- preet banned

from a naruto fan to another: well done


----------



## Felt (Jan 13, 2015)

things you'll get:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 13, 2015)

And that's too much already


----------



## SLB (Jan 13, 2015)

Haters      .


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2015)

ane said:


> And that's too much already



You're next in line for SMod, Esther ;D


----------



## Garfield (Feb 5, 2015)

Knew this was coming.

Congratulations to both (or more if there are)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2015)

As has already been alluded to,  and  (Kami) are now Super Moderators. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations Henry!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 5, 2015)

kami


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 6, 2015)

Mod more people, I barely see them outside of circlejerks. Some people who actually contribute. 

I mean obviously Kira Yamato does but he has 1,000,000 posts


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2015)

I demand an explication behind and location of the beloved powers of the following three administrators, revoked without warning, context, or pretext, on the date February 26 2015 before the people of this Forum:

Blue
Dream
Reznor 

We the People, 
Humbly


----------



## Xin (Feb 26, 2015)

Mhm, would certainly be interesting to know what happened. 

I believe it wasn't like that the last time mbxx or tazmo were online so I think it wasn't them. 

Maybe they're just fucking with us.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 26, 2015)

They  suck


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2015)

But sucking each other off is part of the daily job


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 26, 2015)

Obviously they didn't suck the right person


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2015)

Iunno, they seem to be playing a joke cause I tried ignore listing Reznor and he's still an admin  Not sure why joke is _now_ though, probably some inside joke or something.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 26, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I demand an explication behind and location of the beloved powers of the following three administrators, revoked without warning, context, or pretext, on the date February 26 2015 before the people of this Forum:
> 
> Blue
> Dream
> ...



You bastard.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2015)

Well?


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 26, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I demand an explication behind and location of the beloved powers of the following three administrators, revoked without warning, context, or pretext, on the date February 26 2015 before the people of this Forum:
> 
> Blue
> Dream
> ...



RE: I demand an explanation

It's because you touch yourself (regardless of it being day or night)

Slightly aroused and really hoping for video footage,
the NF Staff


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2015)

All they did was change their display usergroup to something else. that's all.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2015)

The how wasn't it 

It was WHY 

OUR BELOVED LEADERS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue was actually legit without powers.
You could have had him on ignore.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2015)

I like blue


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations to  who has been modded for the Hidden Village of Art!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2015)

You dun goof'd.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't even know Trinity had talent.  Congrats!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to bring up the topic of sexism in the Hidden Village of Art for a moment


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 27, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I'd like to bring up the topic of sexism in the Hidden Village of Art for a moment




Or you could get boobs


----------



## SLB (Feb 27, 2015)

so

like

can she also be a mod for area 11?

i mean, i never even thought she'd get close to mod barracks, but she'd be fun there i think.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

ane said:


> Or you could get boobs



Did you even check?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2015)

has been promoted to Blender mod. Congratulations!


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Guess the two members left needed a literal moderator for any remaining threads


----------



## Cord (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratulations Geg! 









Xin <3​


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2015)

love you      nix


----------



## Felt (Mar 10, 2015)

gegggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 20, 2015)

I never knew this thread existed. 

Welcome Xinity.


----------



## Xin (Mar 20, 2015)

Xinstorm


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 20, 2015)

Xinneth?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2015)

Xin isn't a lesbian. 

Must be some sort of mistake.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations to *Jetstorm * who now sits upon my throne!

Also, congratulations to _Megaharrison_ for becoming a super moderator.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2015)

congrats mega  i knew you could do it buddy
and jetstrom


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 31, 2015)

So Jet is our new overlord.


----------



## Cord (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations Geg!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2015)

The thing about Preet's throne is that it is actually the Siege Perilous. Hopefully I'm actually worthy and don't end up dead instead. 

My spot on the smod team shouldn't be anywhere near as deadly to Mega though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 31, 2015)

congrats you two


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> Congratulations to *Jetstorm * who now sits upon my throne!
> 
> Also, congratulations to _Megaharrison_ for becoming a super moderator.



I had a hunch you'd be next for admin, Jet-kun
おめでとうねww

Now pls don't burn out and don't die 



Congrats, Megaharrison who I don't know nor have ever interacted with. I have witnessed two threads in A11 dedicated to you, demanding you to be demodded during my 3 months here on NF, yet you survived it all without a scratch. You'll be fine.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 8, 2015)

>mfw admins like gooba are on the admin list but not Dream 
>


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> >mfw admins like gooba are on the admin list but not Dream
> >


----------



## Felt (Apr 12, 2015)

yay dream is back \o/


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2015)

And as usual, congrats Geg!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

Someone make sure Dream is not allowed to leave again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2015)

bout time.


----------



## Felt (Apr 12, 2015)

Yay Geg \o/


----------



## scerpers (Apr 12, 2015)

classic country dream


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2015)

ane said:


> Someone make sure Dream is not allowed to leave again



I'll continue to put in work behind the scenes.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 12, 2015)

he'll leave
he always does
and we always remember


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Way to go GEG!

But this place needs more hugs.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2015)

Geg and Dream representing for the June 06ers

#greatestgeneration


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Geg and Dream representing for the June 06ers
> 
> #greatestgeneration



Geg, JJ, Genesis, me.  

Wonder if I'm missing any other June 06 staff member.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

When did Naruko/Naruto join? I feel they've been here a long time.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2015)

A month apart, August/September of 06.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2015)

Congrats Gegstorm on admin (for real this time)


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2015)

Congrats dude!


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 19, 2015)

Thought Dream claimed he would be the last Admin.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 19, 2015)

No more admins after Jet


----------



## heartsutra (May 19, 2015)

Congrats, congrats!
Superb timing
I love that it happened today 
_Love it _


----------



## Kamina (May 19, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2015)

Ane said:


> No more admins after Jet



Didn't Preet say he would be the last admin? 

*cough* Kenneth & Jetstorm *cough*


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2015)

I will be the last admin. 

Thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Juli (May 19, 2015)

Jet-senpai.


----------



## Cord (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations Geg.  **



OREO said:


> Thought Dream claimed he would be the last Admin.



Those who claim they will be the last admin will never be the last admin.

It's a curse.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2015)

Geg will be the last admin.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2015)

Congratulations to Geg, I'm sure there will be a storm of epic proportions


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2015)

At this rate I'm going to beat the record for most admin promotions and admin demotions.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 20, 2015)

I'm with Jetstorm needs to happen


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

has been modded for the Bathhouse.


----------



## Xin (May 20, 2015)

Congrats Kits.


----------



## Felt (May 20, 2015)

Congrats Geg!


----------



## Kathutet (May 20, 2015)

Geg is on a roll lately isn't he
Getting modded this many times


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2015)

Congrats Kits


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2015)

After a long history of power abuse and leak scandals, we have sadly decided to demod Geg.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2015)

After a sincere apology and a convincing combination of financial and sexual favors, we are glad to announce that we have decided to remod Geg.


----------



## Xin (May 21, 2015)

Congrats again, Geg.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2015)

Geg


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2015)

Oreo last mod.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2015)

OREO said:


> Oreo last mod.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2015)

I don't like you.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Is Kira the last active member of the 04' Staff?

I haven't seen Spectrum in years 

Not seen Mugen and Shunsui in a minute

And Mbxx is beneath the underneath in terms of stealth. Basically dwelling in the 5th dimension.

I think there were some regular mods, but they are retired advisors now(i.e. MechaTC)


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

I guess Blue is chopped liver.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I guess Blue is chopped liver.



That goes without saying, doe.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

Oh and Geg?  Another triumph for June 06?


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Oh and Geg?  Another triumph for June 06?



Same generation as Preet? Worthy of celebration?



tfw Kyuubi Naruto and I encounter each other in a random thread, and flashback to the OG days of Uchihaha


----------



## Felt (May 21, 2015)

i always forget preet is 06, i always think he's a newbiw


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2015)

Hollie weren't you 07. wat.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2015)

I had to read the last few pages before it dawned on me that Zynnia was probably Hollie...


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2015)

Zinnia said:


> i always forget preet is 06, i always think he's a newbiw



That's because he was a noob until 2011


----------



## Felt (May 22, 2015)

i think you mean 2016


----------



## dream (May 22, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2015)

Xiammes has been modded for the Konoha Ryokan.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Congratulations mang/girl


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 28, 2015)

Xiammes huh?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice one, Geg. You're really on a roll with all these promotions.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2015)

explain the geg joke he's not even here


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2015)

heartsutra has been modded for Health & Lifestyle Department.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 30, 2015)

keep discovering new sections through modships


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> heartsutra has been modded for Health & Lifestyle Department.



is that the fastest joining -> modding since 2004/05?


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is that the fastest joining -> modding since 2004/05?



Nope.

Yakushi Kabuto  was modded faster.  About 22 days quicker I believe.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2015)

Saw that coming.

I'mean like 95% when it comes to mod predictions.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> heartsutra has been modded for Health & Lifestyle Department.



>a section that won't exist soon


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2015)

Nothing is set in stone at this point, but whatever happens, she'll be on board


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Nothing is set in stone at this point, but whatever happens, she'll be on board



>on board with trinity 
Why did you put a good member on this ship


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd mod the One Piece Avenue but we have SH4L for that


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer, Rinoa, and Dr. Boskov Krevorkian have been smodded.


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2015)

More Super mods?

Well anywho Congrats UD, Rinoa and Dr. BK


----------



## scerpers (Aug 25, 2015)

ya did it bosk, congrats


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ultimate Deathsaurer... have been smodded.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2015)

^I knew it was coming.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 26, 2015)

get fucked  ben


----------



## Es (Aug 26, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ultimate Deathsaurer



MY WAIFU GENOCIDE CRUSADE BEGINS NOW!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll just say if you could see the whole story you'd be scratching your head.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 26, 2015)

Well you certainly deserve this UD, the amount of shit you've had to deal with over the years...I just hope you can stem the tide of decay a bit..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2015)

Better my head than my eyeballs, I think


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2015)

Totitos said:


> get fucked  ben


ur daddy still cleaning up that confetti?


----------



## Cord (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations Geg!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2015)

Congrats Bosk, Rinoa, and UD. ^_^



Kenneth said:


> yfw some smods were banned a week before they got modded
> you have no face



I miss the days of the good old Team Rocket duo being together in the plaza.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations geg


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ultimate Deathsaurer, Rinoa, and Dr. Boskov Krevorkian have been smodded.



             .


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2015)

it was real


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2015)

They use a dart board to determine modship and promotions 


Confirmed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2015)

This thread is meant to be for congratulations. Could we keep it that way?


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats Geg, Geg and Geg.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats to Rinoa and UD!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

As always, congrats Geg! Yet another promotion.

Hey, I'm only off by three letters.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, congratulations, Geg!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 10, 2015)

> yak


literally who


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 10, 2015)

Emu 

He's your senpai


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2015)

I am in disbelief....okay not really.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

What


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2015)

cant be worse than fartsutra and queefsune


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2015)

Yak is good peoples


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 10, 2015)

spread the gospel


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Moody said:


> They use a dart board to determine modship and promotions
> 
> 
> Confirmed



This post is forever relevant


----------



## SLB (Oct 11, 2015)

yak's good people

and at least this section seems to need a promotion of sorts

i approve


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2015)

Why did Dream step down?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2015)

yo       ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2015)

huh

welp

flights of angels sing him to his rest I guess


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why did Dream step down?



What are you talking abou....




.....

...........


....................


BRB


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why did Dream step down?



Preet is devoting his time to the HP fanfic of his dreams. Going into retirement frees him up for that.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> So, I've made some major progress in the planning for my epic Harry Potter fanfic and am more or less ready to start writing it.  Unfortunately, this means that I'll be abandoning you all to work on it given that the rest of my free time is taken up with other stuff.



I don't think we'll ever again have the privilege of seeing such a shameless explanation for stepping away.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Preet is devoting his time to the HP fanfic of his dreams. Going into retirement frees him up for that.



This makes me sad on so many levels.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2015)

Top kek

Based tbh


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2015)

Winchester Gospel said:


> I don't think we'll ever again have the privilege of seeing such a shameless explanation for stepping away.



Fanficion > NF


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fanficion > NF



But... you'll be leaving me.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2015)

You left me first, Winchester.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2015)

wadmin replacement?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> You left me first, Winchester.



That hurts.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2015)

Link me when it's done dream Sama


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2015)

Winchester Gospel said:


> That hurts.



The Dream + Winchester dream team never happened because of you. 



nightbringer said:


> Link me when it's done dream Sama



Sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2015)

Let me know if you need tips to appeal to your audience


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> The Dream + Winchester dream team never happened because of you.



Stop... I can't take anymore...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2015)

Tfw dream was modded, smodded, admined, and retired in your forum lifetime


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2015)

Has nf's golden age ever been more ded? 

I remember when the admins was an elite senate of members instead of skeletons on a throne


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 14, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> Tfw dream was modded, smodded, admined, and retired in your forum lifetime



You forgot came back and retired again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Preet is devoting his time to the HP fanfic of his dreams. Going into retirement frees him up for that.


I've done some prereading editing for him.  The Dobby/Sorting Hat scenes are very tastefully done and the werewolf Lupin soliloquy at the end of Chapter 27 brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've done some prereading editing for him.  The Dobby/Sorting Hat scenes are very tastefully done and the werewolf Lupin soliloquy at the end of Chapter 27 brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.



you joke but i'm excited


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2015)

Dream retired huh? Never thought I'd see it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 15, 2015)

Oreo said:


> Dream retired huh? Never thought I'd see it.



but

it

*LITERALLY*

happened earlier this year


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> but
> 
> it
> 
> ...



I haven't really been NF much.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 15, 2015)

true I guess

ur off the hook this time oreo


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> true I guess
> 
> ur off the hook this time oreo



You know you  me


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations to *Atlantic Storm* and *Jetstorm* for ascending to adminship.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

THAT NAMING SCHEME THO


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> Congratulations to *Atlantic Storm* and *Jetstorm* for ascending to adminship.



Literally the two I predicted 

What do I win


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Literally the two I predicted
> 
> What do I win



A perm forum ban if you want it.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 21, 2015)

Storm duo op.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 21, 2015)

Lmao

Gz goosestorm


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> A perm forum ban if you want it.



That's not a prize 

I mean... Philosophically... It kind of is  

But why you bein like that to me fam


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2015)

i'm so sorry jetstrom


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> A perm forum ban if you want it.



he wants it


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 21, 2015)

And so I perform the masturbation dance ritual

It's exactly as it sounds


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2015)

The Black name suits Atlantic Storm well





honk honk


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2015)

AS, and Jet finally admins?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 22, 2015)

> Nothing since I'm sure a large percentage of the forum would have said the same.


Really? I didn't see anyone else picking Atlantic storm. You downplaying my CoO


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

scerpers said:


> i'm so sorry jetstrom



Who is "jetstrom"?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Who is "jetstrom"?



are you new t?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Really? I didn't see anyone else picking Atlantic storm. You downplaying my CoO



They may not have posted it openly but I know for a fact he was a highly speculated pick among the forum membership.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2015)

Congrats yall.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 22, 2015)

And yet another year where I am passed up for my adminship.  I guess I'll just have to stick to my original plan of being the only mod left in the end.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 22, 2015)

mod dees nuts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations to our newest Theater Mod !


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 31, 2015)

LMAO

stoona done good


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna huh?

Congrats


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

gz stunna and geg


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2015)

geg


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2015)

Geg didn't get promoted this time, actually. He was merely the runner-up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

thats not even close to zaru


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2015)

Nighty said:


> thats not even close to zaru



Shut it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

thus spake zaruthustra


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 1, 2015)

I've seen the name stunna but 

literally who


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I've seen the name stunna but
> 
> literally who



This dude



He also acts as a double for the Galactic Stunna character from the upcoming SW film. You know, the black dude always looking out of breath, and specifically sweatin around the white girl.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2015)

Stunna?  Didn't see that one coming...guess standards are dropping these days.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 2, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Stunna?  Didn't see that one coming...guess standards are dropping these days.



I think he's alright.


----------



## SLB (Nov 2, 2015)

mider hating on a young buck


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats to our new Music Department mod !


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2015)

fuk u pasta


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

New?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2015)

He just gained another section.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

I've never seen that before itt

Normally when u get a new section there's an announcement post in said section rather than here

Oh well 

Gz pasta

Rio scorp


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2015)

WAD said:


> fuk u pasta





Nighty said:


> New?



Para as an MD mod just feels right. It just fits.


I'm trying to not make that sound like an insult btw.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I've never seen that before itt
> 
> Normally when u get a new section there's an announcement post in said section rather than here
> 
> ...



I'm just trolling since it was brought up before and I said I'd force it on him.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

>parallax 

literally 

WHO


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

Jet


----------



## scerpers (Nov 3, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Congrats to our new Music Department mod !



finally 
now help me revive it snax


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2015)

Do the new admirals have real admin powers yet?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2015)

We do, yes.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats to our new Naruto Battledome Mod !


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 4, 2015)

Soon Jetstorm


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 4, 2015)

gz kai

(who?)


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations, Kai


----------



## scerpers (Nov 4, 2015)

literally who


----------



## Impact (Nov 4, 2015)

We still have a NBD????


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2015)

Another 06er on the staff


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2015)

Impact said:


> We still have a NBD????



The manga may end but the urge to shitpost about fictional character battles is eternal


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2015)

New cafe mod when


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2015)

em senpai said:


> New cafe mod when



Who'd you nominate?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2015)

A F G P R I D E


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2015)

He lacks the stamina.

You should never make _too_ good a poster a mod, they tend to burn out quickly because of all the effort they put in their posts on top of modding.  Then you lose quality posters when they leave.  Look at Toby and Yakushi Kabuto.  This is why you shouldn't nominate mr_shadow either.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2015)

Let's be real, being a cafe mod just entails deleting objectively unreliable sources for news articles.

Ain't much other work to do.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2015)

Sometimes you have to sift through literally hundreds of pages of debates and delete only shitposts.  There are usually gems hidden in there so you have to be careful.

Cafe mods never rest.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The manga may end but the urge to shitpost about fictional character battles is eternal



but it's fun!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2015)

Kai is a quality user.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Who'd you nominate?



It's kind of hard to tell what you guys are looking for atm


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2015)

We are desperately looking for a new Spy_Smasher.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2015)

i nominate em on his behalf


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 5, 2015)

tfw you'll never know who spy_smasher is besides being a staff


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2015)

Baconbits for cafe mod


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2015)

Para the mod who does nothing, assigned to a section that is dead and nothing happens in

Looks like Boskov finally realized the Music Dept. was beyond redemption


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah detective. keep complaining about it, sure as shit the muds don't know that yet.


----------



## Detective (Nov 21, 2015)

scerpers said:


> yeah detective. keep complaining about it, sure as shit the muds don't know that yet.



Sometimes, it gives off the impression that a good majority of them may not possess the collective brain power to even consider the notion, though.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2015)

As a the Taoist monk, the NF sages know only they know nothing.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2015)

This is heart right?


----------



## Distracted (Nov 30, 2015)

WAD said:


> Let's be real, being a cafe mod just entails deleting objectively unreliable sources for news articles.
> 
> Ain't much other work to do.





Mider T said:


> Sometimes you have to sift through literally hundreds of pages of debates and delete only shitposts.  There are usually gems hidden in there so you have to be careful.
> 
> Cafe mods never rest.





Moody said:


> Baconbits for cafe mod



Y'all are stuck with me for a little while.

We're all screwed


----------



## scerpers (Nov 30, 2015)

who cares about the cafe


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> Baconbits for cafe mod



is this ironic


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

you don't think he's a good choice?


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

woah woah

chill for ten seconds... he's a republican voter for the most part, but he's proven to be 

a)level headed
b)willing to admit faults in logic
c)a decent dude from a personality standpoint
d)has an affinity for the section he's trying to mod

like if you wanna mod people who only have views and posts you find particularly enjoyable, go on ahead. doesn't mean they'll translate well as a moderator. his job would be to nullify crap threads with bad articles, and he's way less biased than mega when it comes to his views.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

a) yes
b) never
c) nah
d) if by has an affinity you mean he posts there regularly then yes



> he's way less biased than mega when it comes to his views.



also double nah


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

word? what exactly bugs you about him?

and no, you can post regularly and still have virtually no presence. he's more willing to engage people in discussion, and his posts are generally lengthier than your average joe. meaning a genuine knack for debating. add that to his composure and willingness to not get heated, and he's an approachable dude.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> word? what exactly bugs you about him?
> 
> and no, you can post regularly and still have virtually no presence. he's more willing to engage people in discussion, and his posts are generally lengthier than your average joe. meaning a genuine knack for debating. add that to his composure and willingness to not get heated, and he's an approachable dude.


dumb, bigoted, the usual 

wat being willing to engage and making long posts doesn't mean you have a "genuine knack" for debating, being competent at logical reasoning does


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

aight, go ahead and show as many concession points as you can in the cafe from today and imma chill with these generalizations 

because if i had a nickel for every discussion that ended with someone admitting their view was wrong, my wallet would still be bare, fam


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

wait is distracted any good

before my time


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> aight, go ahead and show as many concession points as you can in the cafe from today and imma chill with these generalizations
> 
> because if i had a nickel for every discussion that ended with someone admitting their view was wrong, my wallet would still be bare, fam



you missed the point again
cuz i never said other people in the cafe admit theyre wrong
i said that isnt the same thing as being bigoted
cuz it literally isnt

this is a baconbits level of debate you're displaying here rn


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

well i took the literal definition of the word (i.e. thinking your opinions are superior to others) because i doubted you were arguing the homie was inherently prejudiced in any way.

or worse, discriminatory in how obstinate he is. because i have never seen that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> well i took the literal definition of the word (i.e. thinking your opinions are superior to others) *because i doubted you were arguing the homie was inherently prejudiced in any way.*
> 
> or worse, discriminatory in how obstinate he is. because i have never seen that.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2015)

it's funny cuz baconbits legit doctoral tier


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

> What does that have to do with anything? One of my good friends is gay, but that doesn't change my views on the morality of it.



he actually said morality of it

yo, i knew he was uber christian, but that's not aight. and quite frankly i never saw his stance on gays before. he almost never posts in those threads. 

ay my bad. trading a muslim hating, black hating jew for a homophobe ain't a step up. level-headed or not.


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

> This is an issue that marriage has already been legally defined and courts have no legal rationale for overturning state constitutions in the fashion they've done so. I disagree with MA's decision, but they passed gay marriage the way it should have been passed.



wha... what do state constitutions even have to do with...


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> he actually said morality of it
> 
> yo, i knew he was uber christian, but that's not aight. and quite frankly i never saw his stance on gays before. he almost never posts in those threads.
> 
> ay my bad. trading a muslim hating, black hating jew for a homophobe ain't a step up. level-headed or not.



for a "good time", go read some of his posts in the official christianity discussion thread


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

i never ever go there


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

but alas, imma take muh L


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> well he's always been the best choice, but i am 100% convinced he'd turn it down



he's not allowed to


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

i assume you're not on 50ppp goatboat settings because i'm ctrl+f'ing cafe and mod and coming up with zilch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> i assume you're not on 50ppp goatboat settings because i'm ctrl+f'ing cafe and mod and coming up with zilch



Read from here


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2015)

mfw this is probably how legit mod nominations go


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> i've seen pretty normal thought processing from him, and even some keen insight from time to time. especially on race issues that have greater implications. he never came off as particularly dumb.
> 
> and i knew he was a christfag, but your religious views are whatever for the most part. christians by and large practice their faith with minimal effort.



swhy i specified fundie 

cant help you with the not noticing his dumbness


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

afg's a lock if he actually wants it

-clean ban history
-popular
-minority because i'm sure kits and heart are already zoning in on staff quotas anyway

but i'm still sure he'll say no. if anything dude to school and work.


----------



## SLB (Nov 30, 2015)

yeah but


----------



## Garfield (Nov 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> aight, go ahead and show as many *concession points* as you can in the cafe from today and imma chill with these generalizations
> 
> because if i had a nickel for every discussion that ended with someone admitting their view was wrong, my wallet would still be bare, fam


I've done that on numerous occasions, then again I don't post there often


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

in b4 cafe mod now


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome to our new One Piece Moderators  and !


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow a double geg promotion, congrats.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 9, 2015)

literally who is convict


----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2015)

It's about damn time

Congrats Convict and Marcellina


----------



## SLB (Dec 9, 2015)

Marc wasssssup


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2015)

scerpers said:


> literally who is convict



This never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 9, 2015)

Grats Marc, well deserved for putting up with the OPT, who is convict?


----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2015)

You guys can't expect to know these members if you don't post in the OP section


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 9, 2015)

ayyy saving the op section finally


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2015)

Dunno who convict is...probably a lesser version of the member corsair but congrats Marcelle!

Unfortunately OP section has been declining and is unable to be saved since I was banned from there.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2015)

Gz Marc, convict and geg


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for your service men


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 10, 2015)

Have fun with La Buse etc


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys remember the REPSTORM


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

congrats marc

dont turn to shit


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome to our new Fairy Tail mod !


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2015)

Well on u geg


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2015)

congrats geg


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 12, 2015)

congrats hammy


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2015)

g e g
r
a
t
z


----------



## scerpers (Dec 12, 2015)

could have sworn ham was already a mud


----------



## Havoc (Dec 12, 2015)

Congratulations to all the new moderators.

I hope having power of the filth that populates this cesspool gives you a respite from the agonizing realization that life is meaningless.

Dattebayo!


----------



## SLB (Dec 12, 2015)

incredibly, this is the dumbest one yet.


----------



## SLB (Dec 12, 2015)

i mean how exactly can you justify this one?

not even being a dick in questioning that

>section already has a moderator that was promoted in 2015
>the front page stretches back almost 3 weeks
>somehow it needs a new moderator


----------



## Impact (Dec 12, 2015)

Moody staph 

Also congrats to ham

He's cool peeps


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2015)

fuk u pasta


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2015)

Moody said:


> i mean how exactly can you justify this one?
> 
> not even being a dick in questioning that
> 
> ...



Well y'see, we have this really cool dart board in the staff section . . .


----------



## scerpers (Dec 13, 2015)

the staff section being a real tangible place


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't know, they won't let me in.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 13, 2015)

Chainer said:


> I honestly wouldn't know, they won't let me in.



Can you blame them?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 14, 2015)

congrats rodegodondo, please don't spread your love of rapist chars to the other mods, ty


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations to our new Nanatsu no Taizai moderator !


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

wtf r u expecting to happen in fairy tail section


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

My bad, I meant the Nanatsu no Taizai section.


----------



## Gin (Dec 14, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Congratulations to our new Nanatsu no Taizai moderator !


i fucking can't anymore


----------



## scerpers (Dec 14, 2015)

literally who is roadagain


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

More mods for the Eldermod


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Congratulations to our new Nanatsu no Taizai moderator !





scerpers said:


> literally who is roadagain



Ok for once, I actually have to agree  with scerp on this

Literally who?


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Congratulations to our new Nanatsu no Taizai moderator !



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0p7RMwviUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 14, 2015)

Impact said:


> Ok for once, I actually have to agree  with scerp on this
> 
> Literally who?



posts a lot in the section he was moded in


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh you mean this section?



The one section that's barely active at all?


----------



## Lezu (Dec 14, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Congratulations to our new Nanatsu no Taizai moderator !


that section isn't even that active, why the fuck would it need a new mod, you fucks 

wasn't yak supposed su mod those sections ?


----------



## Gin (Dec 14, 2015)

Impact said:


> Oh you mean this section?
> 
> 
> 
> The one section that's barely active at all?


they need one mod to mediate while the other 2 fight over the tumbleweeds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2015)

maybe theyre modding someone who will promote its activity and flourishing


----------



## Araragi (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

I have no doubt of this


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

tfw you'll never be discount staff because you flamed a bit here and there in the past


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Pls, Whitebeard.   If one is good enough then he or she can be modded despite flaming in the past.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

Tell that to Darth Nihilus


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

whut did I do in the past 

o rite


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

DN-kun had a different kind of quality in a different era.



~M~ said:


> whut did I do in the past
> 
> o rite



Become worse than fight the power Flow.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Wasn't flow a soldier don't you talk to him like that


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> tfw you'll never be discount staff because you flamed a bit here and there in the past



A third of my user notes involve me getting into trouble with the staff somehow.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

which single user has the most usernotes?


----------



## Gin (Dec 14, 2015)

Nighty said:


> which single user has the most usernotes?




doubt those at the top have changed much since then


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

based blue


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay. Phew. 

Now that Roadagain has officially been introduced and modded and the staff agreed to take the gag-ball out of my mouth I get to speak what I had wanted to say for a couple of weeks now.

And that is that I'm resigning from modship by January 2016. Some people certainly will welcome this, others will probably not be surprised or don't care at all and some might find this sad. To any and all of you I'm going to lay out that the decision for this is purely one originating from my personal real-life events and private stuff that comes up and needs my imediate attention.

I could possibly still maintain whatever I have or _had _planned as a mod and finish current or prepare new projects but I wouldn't want to get into this half-assed. It is not fair to you, it would not stand up to what I demand of myself. If I cannot dedicate myself to something 100% I might as well not do it at all. Especially if its 'work' that influences others.

I'm going to stay on NF but I'm resigning from modship, I'm refused any other accomodation that was offered me - as in advisor status - and the like. Another reason for this is also that I believe while a couple of veteran long-time mods are needed on NF, we should also change the promotion process a bit in the future and newer mods should definitely have a much shorter period of time on the active staff before signing off again and giving someone else the chance to bring in a fresh new wind and new perspective. Because if this forum needs one thing, its a new perspective.


Regardless of this, anyone who values and wants my opinion or input, you know you can always PM me.

Peace out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2015)

Handsome Yak said:


> Okay. Phew.
> 
> Now that Roadagain has officially been introduced and modded and the staff agreed to take the gag-ball out of my mouth I get to speak what I had wanted to say for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> ...



Best of luck to you, man.

That said, I don't see how refusing adviser status has to do with the rest of what you said, but like you said - it's probably just one of several reasons.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

kongou banchou>nnt tho


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2015)

WAD said:


> Best of luck to you, man.
> 
> That said, I don't see how refusing adviser status has to do with the rest of what you said, but like you said - it's probably just one of several reasons.



That has to do with a deeper underlying attitude I have about how this forum is run. Oh, now it probably sounds like I'm bad-mouthing my fellow staff men and woman but that's not the case and also not my intention. But I don't always agree with how things are done and if this was a one-man show I would've tried some stuff that is otherwise opposed by the majority of the mods, probably.

But then again, that's what everyone likely would do if this was a one-man show.

Anyway, I digress. I refused it because I think it would tie me to a position that comes with certain privileges but also - as it should be - comes with responsibilities. And I don't wanna end up as a staff member who is lackluster in doing his job or just fumbles around as an advisor while maintaining a certain degree of power, how minuscule it might ever be (the perception of this is rather subjective anyway, some think advisors are allowed to much, others think its barely noticeable and doesn't matter).

So yeah. If I were to hold that status I would stick to its implied meaning. I would advice. I would still actively work. How many advisors currently really do that? (yes, ask youself that if you read it, dear collegues). And as it currently is, I couldn't and wouldn't want to fulfil that role. Not as it is intended.


Wow, close to midnight and I start tl;dr-ing again. Time to go to bed. If there's any further questions, post here or PM me you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls, Whitebeard.   If one is good enough then he or she can be modded despite flaming in the past.



I dunno Preet. That random dartboard theory is looking more and more solid every day.





Gina said:


> doubt those at the top have changed much since then



Hmmm, clean record.

Sasuga





Handsome Yak said:


> And I don't wanna end up as a staff member who is lackluster in doing his job or just fumbles around as an advisor while maintaining a certain degree of power, how minuscule it might ever be



It's funny how such a sentence can be summarized into a single username:

Parallax



*P.S:* Best of luck to you in IRL and in 2016 in general, Yak.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Detective, there is a method to the madness.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Detective, there is a method to the madness.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Close enough.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 14, 2015)

and you might find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile


----------



## SLB (Dec 14, 2015)

also mod scorp for the academy registration

using your whack ass logic thus far, it clearly needs the help


----------



## scerpers (Dec 14, 2015)

you know, goosey-senpai, everywhere i look around, i don't like what i see, brother. i can't ignore it any longer. i see a lot negativity, fam. i see a bunch of cowards who are looking for the easy way out in life--a bunch of short cutters, aniki. when i read these posts, i wonder who they pray to at night, onee-san. to reject these muds is to reject the air, the sun and the man upstairs, imouto-chan. the worst thing is, kuso, many of these posters who fell off the track were once maniacs. fans of yous, kohai. they were screaming your name. they experienced the ultimate thrill when you slammed genesis, and they cried their little eyes out when you lost to the cp spammers. but you're not going anywhere. when you've been everywhere, seen everything, nothing is unconquerable, nothing impossible. 

if i have to shout to the heaven's of the earth, i will, homodachis. but i need you to have my backs, sensei. i'll have yours for an eternity. i've changed your diapers, i drove you all to school. i filled your cps with green. i led you all down the right path. it's not to late to turn around, bachan. it's not too late to have a long chat with the man upstairs, oniisan.

it's still our time


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay. **


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Praise    Him


----------



## SLB (Dec 14, 2015)

couple of sections that urgently require a "fresh face"


----------



## scerpers (Dec 14, 2015)

u think ur a rite cheeky one doncha


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2015)

Yak


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Yak



See you in retirement


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2015)

Gina said:


> doubt those at the top have changed much since then



You'd be wrong. WAD has more user notes than Ernie now. Congratulations WAD!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2015)

Handsome Yak said:


> Okay. Phew.
> 
> Now that Roadagain has officially been introduced and modded and the staff agreed to take the gag-ball out of my mouth I get to speak what I had wanted to say for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Sophia said:


> Detective, there is a method to the madness.



>retired


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2015)

tfw I thought Sophie was back but it's just Dream


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

good

sophie was garbage


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> >retired



Your point?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2015)

dream r u a cute grill?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2015)

he is when he wears the skirt


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2015)

scerpers said:


> dream r u a cute grill?



The best.    .


----------



## Felt (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2015)

Congegulations Geg!


----------



## Felt (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2015)

literally wh0


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2015)

literally who is lazywaka


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2015)

Hollie I was going to make that post. Now my script is ruined.


----------



## Felt (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm sorry


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2015)

I recognize the avatar


----------



## SLB (Dec 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulations .


----------



## SLB (Dec 30, 2015)

>OBD

I profess, I have no idea how that section operates. Can't say for sure of it's a shitty call


----------



## Zeno (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2015)

YO THAT HARD DELETION OF MOODY'S POST THO


----------



## Zeno (Dec 30, 2015)

Before the silencing of all remaining dissenting opinion like a true fascist regime, let the records forever show: I was here. I was alive. I stood up to tyranny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2015)

aw lawd moody is gettin fucking trolled


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2015)

These shitposts are mediocre at best


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

HOLD

THE

FUCKING

PHONE

YOU MODDED WAKA


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

gz I guess


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2016)

New year promotions/rearrangement list when


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2016)

What do you mean by rearrangement list?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Well it was never mentioned here trinity got removed from art. Nor was vino mentioned.

So sections under ones control apparently change 

I'm just asking for a list for memes sake because there is none


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2016)

You can always check the forum leader list, it remains up to date.


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2016)

No more staff ever.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Of course, it's a vb function I'm familar with 

But da memes  a New Years mod would be fun. New Years is fun


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> No more staff ever.



Based eternal fail


----------



## SLB (Jan 1, 2016)

No, Hollie 

Just have mod promotions that don't suck


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Actually the list looks so much shorter and my memory so poor that I do wish you guys kept a record of the changes 

But it's probably in the HR


----------



## Distracted (Jan 2, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Of course, it's a vb function I'm familar with
> 
> But da memes  a New Years mod would be fun. New Years is fun



I was promoted on new years day of 2008.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

fascinating


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 2, 2016)

>the chances of being modded after your first year as member drop drastically


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2016)

~M~ said:


> >the chances of being modded after your first year as member drop drastically



This doesn't mean what you're trying to imply though


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

it means that after ur first year you've been here long enough to establish urself as everything other than a viable candidate


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 2, 2016)

You'd probably be surprised by some mods histories.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

I came from the same section as u UD


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not talking about myself though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

zaru?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2016)

i love how the staff is always like BOY U DONT KNOW THE KIND OF RASCALS WE HAD AS MEMBERS BEFORE THEY GOT MODDED when i exist as a measure


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2016)

shitposting this thread with no survivors


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2016)

And AS is an admin now?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 2, 2016)

Zaru said:


> This doesn't mean what you're trying to imply though



Just a trend, it looks like  

>implying implications


----------



## Distracted (Jan 3, 2016)

I was an unabashed troll the whole time before I was modded.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 3, 2016)

did your shade of orange change slightly


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's mod a troll, I'm thinking jayjay


----------



## martryn (Jan 8, 2016)

I want to point out that this thread was my idea.  I didn't know it was still around.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2016)

no one  cares  martryn


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2016)

The other sections got their new staff after weeks of searching and discussing possible candidates. Trinity's retirement from the Chatterbox is a recent development and Kitsune is here on a temporary basis until I can figure out if there's a need for a new mod and, if there is one, who it should be.


----------



## martryn (Jan 8, 2016)

> no one cares martryn



Trying to preserve my relevancy.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2016)

please don't. you're best left forgotten


----------



## Felt (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats *Zaru*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2016)

I find myself suddenly and inexplicably disliking zaru np


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2016)

Why would an advisor want to be remodded?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2016)

WAD said:


> I find myself suddenly and inexplicably disliking zaru np



It's ok WAD
I am part of the machine again
Your feelings are only natural


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why would an advisor want to be remodded?



To help out in the section(s) they like and/or to sate their masochism.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats former advisor-kun.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Impact (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought I was seeing things when I see that green on Zaru


----------



## corsair (Jan 12, 2016)

So back to normal member in like a month?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2016)

I forgot to tell you guys... I have to join the military again for 5 years starting February


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2016)

Sasuga


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 12, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I forgot to tell you guys... I have to join the military again for 5 years starting February



is this a joke or?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> is this a joke or?



C'mon Luc



I guess I could have used a stronger exaggeration


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> is this a joke or?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2016)

I understood that pun


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2016)

I din't


----------



## Gin (Jan 12, 2016)

Nighty said:


> I din't


you'll get there


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats Zaru!


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice one, Zaru  Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Congrats Zaru!


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 13, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> Congrats *Zaru*


Literally who?


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2016)

Whitebeard said:


> Literally who?



Zaru, modfuck Whitebeard's name into Whitebread pls


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2016)

>modfuck

he's only mere section mod level


----------



## Xin (Jan 13, 2016)

Mighty is right.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 13, 2016)

Nighty said:


> he's only mere section mod level


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2016)

might is righty


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2016)

Nighty said:


> >modfuck
> 
> he's only mere section mod level



I was too and I got baconbits and blueblip modfugg'd


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> I was too and I got baconbits and blueblip modfugg'd



but you had to pray to a higher power to make it happen


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2016)

Nighty said:


> but you had to pray to a higher power to make it happen



Results, my dear. Results are all that matters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2016)

spoken like a true cheater with no moral compass


----------



## scerpers (Jan 13, 2016)

it's true. this world remembers only the results


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2016)

WAD said:


> spoken like a true cheater with no moral compass



Being 10 years on NF, I learned from the best


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats to mr_shadow who has been promoted to Cafe mod.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2016)

恭喜你


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 11, 2016)

gz


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Congrats to mr_shadow who has been promoted to Cafe mod.



lterly hu


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you mean li tali hu.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2016)

good point goose


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2016)

Called this.  

He's basically a better version of Random Member.


----------



## SLB (Mar 11, 2016)

edit: actually nah i'm gonna hold off for a minute


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 11, 2016)

Moody said:


> edit: actually nah i'm gonna hold off for a minute



the absolute madman


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2016)

just chim out moody. we all know you want to let your autism flow


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2016)

tfw no moody rage


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Mar 12, 2016)

I wonder what changed. Did the admins accidentally start giving a fuck about the cafe?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 12, 2016)

Nello said:


> I wonder what changed. Did the admins accidentally start giving a fuck about the cafe?



No, I'm just a douche nozzle that got sick and had to hold off on doing the things I wanted to do for the place.  It took me like a month and a half to get healthy and get my schedules back in order.


----------



## Nello (Mar 12, 2016)

I wasn't really targeting you with that. You were always the good but dead mod.


----------



## SLB (Mar 12, 2016)

Chimping out later, scorp


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats to Amanda who is the second new mod for the Cafe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2016)

I-Is this the end of Mega


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Congrats to Amanda who is the second new mod for the Cafe.



now this is a real literary hoot


----------



## SLB (Mar 12, 2016)

Woooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2016)

How is afg not a mod yet? 
Is it cause he is well known and respected?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)

Pretty sure afg said he doesn't want to be a mod, and I doubt that has since changed considering the current tumultuous times


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2016)

i wonder how many more people are going to ask 'why isn't afg mod yet'


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Pretty sure afg said he doesn't want to be a mod, and I doubt that has since changed considering the current tumultuous times



 Didnt know.



scerpers said:


> i wonder how many more people are going to ask 'why isn't afg mod yet'



Many more.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 12, 2016)

why isn't afg mod yet?


----------



## SLB (Mar 12, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Pretty sure afg said he doesn't want to be a mod, and I doubt that has since changed considering the current tumultuous times



He's apparently contractually obligated to accept any promotions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2016)

tru


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)

Moody said:


> He's apparently contractually obligated to accept any promotions



Well, looks like we've found our next Roleplaying section mod!


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2016)

role play section is the second saddest thing i've ever seen on nf


----------



## SLB (Mar 12, 2016)

What's the first?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2016)

you couldn't handle it


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm more interested in the 3rd


----------



## Juda (Mar 12, 2016)

Why are people so cruel to one another. Why cant people just love each other, greet each other in the cheek and salute one another in brotherhly love?. This is why Bernie Sanders must win. America will be as great as it once was under Bernie Sanders. I just know it !


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2016)

Moody said:


> What's the first?



Dis 



Juda said:


> Why are people so cruel to one another. Why cant people just love each other, greet each other in the cheek and salute one another in brotherhly love?. This is why Bernie Sanders must win. America will be as great as it once was under Bernie Sanders. I just know it !



now this is quite the mem


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2016)

Meme supreme.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2016)

*laughs* Iris its all innocent fun, water balloon war, 3 legged races, obstacle courses, contests, etc *nods*


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Dis



see, mittens knows.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2016)

*laughs* nighty it's all innocent fun, anal, double anal, triple anal etc *nods*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 13, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Congrats to Amanda who is the second new mod for the Cafe.


This is a great decision!
Congrats Amanda


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2016)

congratulations!!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 13, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Congrats to Amanda who is the second new mod for the Cafe.



wow, you guys actually made a good choice 

spooky


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

So when's my promotion?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2016)

tfw Krory waiting for modship


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> So when's my promotion?



Tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2016)

Sure is Nordic in the cafe.


----------



## Detective (Mar 13, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Tomorrow



Random Ouija board nomination strategy once more, Preet?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Sure is Nordic in the cafe.



Stop pointing out my racism.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Sure is Nordic in the cafe.



And one day it will be us Canadians to have a crack at it.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 14, 2016)

>thread activity 

This pleases me


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2016)

and then you killed it


----------



## Xin (Mar 14, 2016)

wad said:


> I-Is this the end of Mega



Mega will be promoted to admin soon, so we had new mods take over his place.


----------



## Nello (Mar 14, 2016)

Good job, M


----------



## Nello (Mar 14, 2016)

Xin said:


> Mega will be promoted to admin soon, so we had new mods take over his place.



Seriously?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2016)

ganbatte mega-kun


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2016)

Nello said:


> Seriously?





Nello pls

He hasn't posted in 11 days. I'm not even sure what is up with Mega at this point


----------



## Nello (Mar 14, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Nello pls
> 
> He hasn't posted in 11 days. I'm not even sure what is up with Mega at this point


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 14, 2016)

tfw no mega


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

You are our future


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Children are our future.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

Nightly is too old, you're right


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2016)

children are fucking stupid. they can't be our future


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

They gain Internet access while still sucking breast milk that's why


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2016)

Asriel has been modded for the CB.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 1, 2016)

gz


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2016)

Literally Who??

Reactions: Dumb 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah even I don't know who that is.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 1, 2016)

I discovered him today

I'm a youngster still

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

So is this the place where the Conclave of the Space Patrol on NF is discussed? Interesting.


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats to

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 25, 2016)

gz 

(for which section)


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Konoha Library

We got ourselves another librarian m8


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 25, 2016)

forgot that existed tbh


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats to our new super mods: heartsutra, Kitsune, and Xiammes!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2016)

Dear.

Fucking.

God.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Itachі (Jun 26, 2016)

That was.. quick

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 26, 2016)

gz


----------



## NO (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats to Xiammes, I am sure you'll make admin after another year or two.

Why no message of congratulations for Stephanie?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

Steph was a previous art mod in early 2009.


----------



## Yak (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh wow shit 

I only congratulated Kits personally, didn't even realize yet we had more promotions.

Congrats to you too, Xammies and heart


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 27, 2016)

congrats @Xiammes @heartsutra 
♡♡♡ @Kitsune ♡♡♡


----------



## Jay Garrick (Jun 30, 2016)

i don't like the changes i see around here


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats to Nighty and  MusubiKazesaru who have been promoted to OBD mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

gz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 7, 2016)

Nighty said:


> gz


Your friends will abandon you now. also sadboys


----------



## NO (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats, nightbringer.

I knew you'd sell out.


----------



## Impact (Jul 7, 2016)

Nighty said:


> gz



It's about damn tme!!!!!

Congrats Nighty!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats to the new mods.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Congrats, nightbringer.
> 
> I knew you'd sell out.



the money is too much for a starving uni student

I know that its small for u because ur a heart surgeon but the rest of us need to make ends meet somehow


----------



## Felt (Jul 7, 2016)

Money?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

>she does it for free


----------



## NO (Jul 7, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the money is too much for a starving uni student
> 
> I know that its small for u because ur a heart surgeon but the rest of us need to make ends meet somehow


I really hope you rape the benefits as a mod.


----------



## corsair (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratz Nighty 


pls don't change kthx


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

thats the plan


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

Why add new mods when there are no new members? Like 1/3 of the regular posters are now mods there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 7, 2016)

congrats and shit


----------



## NO (Jul 7, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Why add new mods when there are no new members? Like 1/3 of the regular posters are now mods there.


Well, OBD actually needed some mods since UD expired.

The issue recently is that OBD posters keep spamming Xiammes to lock threads and his reaction is a consistent "uh okay, why not, I guess. Is this what UD would do? Really? Alright. " Nighty won't be pushed around like that. -.-


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> MusubiKazesaru who have been promoted to OBD mods.


How


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Is this what UD would do? Really? Alright. "



This is a pretty uncomfortable revelation. 

gl then moebringer and moose


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yak (Jul 7, 2016)

Those are some kawaii ass developments in this ffred


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 7, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Congrats to Nighty and  MusubiKazesaru who have been promoted to OBD mods.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

trin is the doggo btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 7, 2016)

THE KINGMAKER
HATH RETURNED

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 7, 2016)

Trinidad said:


>


luc is using me to tell you this is a gud post


----------



## Shanks (Jul 9, 2016)

so much changes


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello. My name is Handsome Yak.

You might remember me from educational threads like "Bovine Bovinity - How my worship of cows helped me cure prostate cancer" and "Staff lies - I promised to quit but I'm back anyway".

Since communication is key I'd like to extend my apologies for coming back as an advisor at such a short notice. I will focus on working in the Akihabara section again with the project of making a master thread for all the manga series threads and pepping up their opening posts a bit with a proper introductional synopsis and maybe some vidya to illustrate.

Of course I will be available for other concerns if you have any but no promises I can get anything done quickly. 


Forks and torches can be found to your left

I am in your care hai hai arigatou


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2016)

You have to live up to Zaru's OPs, good luck.


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> You have to live up to Zaru's OPs, good luck.



> implying anyone on NF could legit replace Zaru


Your post made me sad Mittens why do this


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> > implying anyone on NF could legit replace Zaru
> 
> 
> Your post made me sad Mittens why do this


To motivate you into at least trying, as your father figure it is my duty.


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> To motivate you into at least trying, as your father figure it is my duty.



You can't be my father figure I am older than you

You can be my memefather at best

it's like a godfather but more weeb


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> You can't be my father figure I am older than you
> 
> You can be my memefather at best
> 
> it's like a godfather but more weeb



Yak about me:

He, Ainu, the aged eagle, he who is old and wrinkled, and tired of pain.
Of snow white beard, of majestic attus, he sharpens his makiri,
cross legged. He trims the deadman's fingers, and his mind coulds.

O Totiyan Kuttari (thou who art laid out on the ground)
All is good and I pray. I grow old and I lament.
I am white, already gleaming, I fade ever so soon...

The man who named me.
To the man that killed me,
The man who gave me hope

Mittens
You were my teacher
and my father.

I... was oh so happy.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2016)

ok I think I actually memed too hard, I'm off to eat cuz this sapped my energy.


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Yak about me:
> 
> He, Ainu, the aged eagle, he who is old and wrinkled, and tired of pain.
> Of snow white beard, of majestic attus, he sharpens his makiri,
> ...



I just saw this in the actual chapter and I nearly cringed myself unconcious

How could you ever recommend me this series
I didn't think you'd hate me this much


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> I just saw this in the actual chapter and I nearly cringed myself unconcious
> 
> How could you ever recommend me this series
> I didn't think you'd hate me this much


It was beautiful


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 15, 2016)

Should have made sure no one can nag you back into HR like I did Yak


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2016)

I can still fuck off whenever I feel like it so it's not so bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2016)

Discord...and harmony!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 15, 2016)

dw UD I can bully u back in eventually


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 15, 2016)

Literally why? There would be no value in my presence in HR at this point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2016)

WAIT A SECOND

@Ultimate Deathsaurer is gone (again)

@Nighty is mod of OBD

IS IT TIME

TO BRING BACK

THE WAIFU BATTLEDOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Jul 15, 2016)

wat said:


> WAIT A SECOND
> 
> @Ultimate Deathsaurer is gone (again)
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2016)

ur my waifu tho


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 15, 2016)

You could try that WAD and I can blackmail an admin to trash it again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 15, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Literally why? There would be no value in my presence in HR at this point.



so we can all be one big happy family


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2016)

Shut the hell up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 16, 2016)

Trying to decide if Goose is trying to be ironic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2016)

He is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 16, 2016)

Nighty let the poor man rest


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2016)

Nighty let the poor man rust


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 16, 2016)

Let her have her delusions Trin.


----------



## ez (Jul 16, 2016)

i should be mod


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2016)

ez said:


> i should be mod



can't u just ask for it since u were once a mod

p sure it's a like a lifetime club membership

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## scerpers (Jul 16, 2016)

yeah you can ask to be a mud again and they'll let you. unless you're genisis or vegeta

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ez (Jul 17, 2016)

i just powers no


----------



## ez (Jul 17, 2016)

idont 
rmr
psorting


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't think spamming this thread is necessary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scerpers (Jul 18, 2016)

what would you know what's necessary or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 18, 2016)

Because she said so, damnit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats to scerpers who has been promoted to The Heart mod.


----------



## ez (Jul 18, 2016)

screpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp;:


----------



## ez (Jul 18, 2016)

i am god so mod me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2016)

Take the nonsense elsewhere. ^_^

Anyway, congrats to our new NBD mod Saru!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Congrats Saru.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2016)

gz 

also rip drama that I wanted to read

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 21, 2016)

Congrats @Saru


----------



## Saru (Jul 21, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> Congrats @Saru



Thanks, Tsubomii 



Vandal Savage said:


> Take the nonsense elsewhere. ^_^
> 
> Anyway, congrats to our new NBD mod Saru!





Shizuka said:


> Congrats Saru.





Nighty said:


> gz
> 
> also rip drama that I wanted to read



Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 29, 2016)

Now, for the first time ever, our Mafia section has it's own dedicated section mods! Congrats to  and ! I know they'll do a great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 29, 2016)

Now we are definitely getting saved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats to Law and Marco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats, Law and Marco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 29, 2016)

Marco and Law are still around
I haven't seen them in OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats. Odd though. They're not bad choices for moderator, they've just been incredibly inactive.

My biggest question is, why hasn't @Dream been cockblocking all these recent promotions?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2016)

Dream was killed by the icy blade of real life.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2016)

Or possibly some nerd on CS:GO, who can tell?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 29, 2016)

gz


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Marco and Law are both incredibly active in the Mafia forum.

Marco has played like 90% of the games that happened in the past few years, and has also represented NF in this year's Mafia Champions inter-forum tournament.

Law doesn't play as much but he hosts some big games every now and then (currently hosting our most important game) and is very active in the convo thread, while acting like an advisor to rookie hosts and helping solve conflicts.

They don't post in other forums but the are active in the mafia community. That's what matters imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2016)

Congrats to all new mods

Go easy on me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats to our new Konoha Library mod VolatileSoul!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 15, 2016)

gz


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 15, 2016)

Good, ban every single poster who doesn't bow to your Sasuke loving dictatorship, as the best member of this site I give you my full support.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you all.


Seraphiel said:


> Good, ban every single poster who doesn't bow to your Sasuke loving dictatorship, as the best member of this site I give you my full support.



Dare I even dream of such a perfect utopia?


----------



## SLB (Aug 18, 2016)

still gotta lol at making the carebear crew super-mods


----------



## SLB (Aug 18, 2016)

wait why does konoha library even need a mod? 

like wallahi did i miss something?


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2016)

Moody said:


> wait why does konoha library even need a mod?
> 
> like wallahi did i miss something?



The Library still matters.


----------



## SLB (Aug 21, 2016)

It does not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

same


----------



## Eros (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> same


You understand Portuguese? Just how many languages do you know? I just know that it's Portuguese, because it looks like Spanish, but not quite.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Trivium said:


> You understand Portuguese? Just how many languages do you know? I just know that it's Portuguese, because it looks like Spanish, but not quite.




tru


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2016)

Gz


----------



## Eros (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> tru


They need to open up a Berlitz in Kansas City, MO. FML


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats to kurisu who has been promoted to OL mod!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

wat said:


> Congrats to kurisu who has been promoted to OL mod!



grats geg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SLB (Sep 15, 2016)

congrats fam


----------



## Impact (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 16, 2016)

gz


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats to Gyro who has been promoted to OL mod!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 16, 2016)

gz


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 16, 2016)

not even surprised you need so many handlers for these animals who read one piece

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 16, 2016)

Ultear said:


> not even surprised you need so many handlers for these animals who read one piece


fight me irl

actually nvm that section really is fucked


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2016)

Congratulations Henry!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Ultear said:


> not even surprised you need so many handlers for these animals who read one piece





Seraphiel said:


> fight me irl
> 
> actually nvm that section really is fucked



every time they chimp out on the status messages it really tests my new found temperament


----------



## Impact (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## zoro (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2016)

Nighty is a mod now?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 16, 2016)

ay gz alexis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 16, 2016)

yee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2016)

Well congratulations everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> Congrats to kurisu who has been promoted to OL mod!



Thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 16, 2016)

@kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

Knew it was coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 16, 2016)

okay slagathor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

but why?


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2016)

the OL only meant shit because of the OLC

without us it's trash


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

did hollie just get admin'ed

congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats to *Felt* and *Naruto* for becoming admin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

_"No more new admins"
_
-Preet​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

grats btw lol


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 18, 2016)

Congratz


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> _"No more new admins"
> _
> -Preet​



No more new admins.  For real this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2016)

Should have fake admined me but you missed the perfect chance for that joke.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats to Hollie and Naruto.


----------



## Impact (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Should have fake admined me but you missed the perfect chance for that joke.



I tried


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

Also gz

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2016)

Moody said:


> It does not


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2016)

Felt said:


>



Yeah ok


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 17, 2016)

New blood for the blood gods pls


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2016)

~M~ said:


> New blood for the blood gods pls



Brb, adminning Wad.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2016)

He's not back yet...he dead.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Congratulations whoever recently got what hollie and naruto


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2016)

Why is nightbringer a super mod she was on the crew like two months


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 4, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Why is nightbringer a super mod she was on the crew like two months



I'm kawaii 

also

Congratulations *Jean Grey* and *Wrench*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2016)

Who?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Who?



Geg

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Why is nightbringer a super mod she was on the crew like two months


Cause she's a Jew and I deemed it necessary to have a Jew in the hierarchy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2016)

Vino said:


> Cause she's a Jew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2016)

row

row

fight da powah

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I'm kawaii
> 
> also
> 
> Congratulations *Jean Grey* and *Wrench*


I'd ask if you're the fastest advisor too but I know that turn over rate like an omlette in the HR


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2017)

aloofiarchs xd


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 22, 2017)

It's only for a week.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 22, 2017)

~M~ said:


> I'd ask if you're the fastest advisor too but I know that turn over rate like an omlette in the HR


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm actually annoyed that this is a thread.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



wtf is he sitting on


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 22, 2017)

wat said:


> wtf is he sitting on


A sleeping cat I think


----------



## Araragi (Jan 22, 2017)

Dream said:


> Brb, adminning Wad.


is this gonna happen or nah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2017)

its already happened doe


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 22, 2017)

wat said:


> wtf is he sitting on



wipe this meme from the face of the earth


----------



## Felt (Jan 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> I'm actually annoyed that this is a thread.


It's been going since before you were a member here!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2017)

@Felt 
@Dream 
@Reznor 


the cafe is down a moderator and the idea of a new mods is being thrown around.

Of all of the suggestions made the following two members are the only two that always show civility and are impartial in their interactions with other members


Baconbits
Erictheking

I'd tag them but I reckon they're tired of tags from me, but please don't let the next cafe mod be one of the others thrown around that have bias towards members that they don't like and are pretty abusive in their posting style despite being well known.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2017)

Next Cafe mod is going to a Trump fanboy.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2017)

Dream said:


> Next Cafe mod is going to a Trump fanboy.


 dream, i advise you to not put yourself into this position. it's not worth it


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2017)

Trinity said:


> dream, i advise you to not put yourself into this position. it's not worth it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2017)

Dream said:


> Next Cafe mod is going to a Trump fanboy.


Like real talk tho on a serious level, there's few people that have shown to be impartial in the cafe and the main few that are being bandied around are so corrupt they'd make mega look like Obama


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2017)

Bannon to infiltrate HR.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

Nf cafe and naruto battledome want mods 

The people have spoken, make it so 

Don't make us start a grassroots uprising


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

we'll get right on modding chie


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2017)

Chie is best girl

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll wait for a response from a mod who shitposts less than Chie


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

chie is our lord and saviour so that's unlikely at best


----------



## Esdese (Feb 21, 2017)

Nighty admin when

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2017)

No more admins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Esdese (Feb 21, 2017)

Dream said:


> No more admins.


plz demote one of the current ones then? Like, Nighty becoming an admin needs to be a thing : ) Make it happen Dream-Sama!


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

She didn't do anything to be a super mod why would she be an admin. On top of that there's too many cooks in the kitchen and the admins spend 25 percent of their time theorycrafting 25 percent implementing and 50 percent fixing what their implementation breaks.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2017)

Yet again aiya shits out bullshit.  It is a known fact that admins spends 87% of their time fucking around on the forum.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

He and I are different people


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh snap.  Don't even know why I wrote aiya instead.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 21, 2017)

we need to stage an intervention for this guy jesus


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

Dream said:


> Oh snap.  Don't even know why I wrote aiya instead.


Reference my 50% time spend estimation


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2017)

Dream said:


> Yet again aiya shits out bullshit.  It is a known fact that admins spends 87% of their time fucking around off the forum.


corrected your post for you


----------



## Eros (Feb 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> chie is our lord and saviour so that's unlikely at best


Finally a god for which we can start doing human sacrifices.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2017)

Welcome @Ryuzaki !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey thanks, I'll handle the NBD for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2017)

Congratulations @Para

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 12, 2017)

Para

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue (Mar 12, 2017)

Adding another cute anime girl to the gif avatars already in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 12, 2017)

congrats para


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2017)

nah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2017)

Grats to *Khaleesi* the new moderator of the Konoha Country Club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Daenarys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Grats to *Khaleesi* the new moderator of the Konoha Country Club!



wtf

delete this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations @Khaleesi our newest Konoha Country Club mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> wtf
> 
> delete this



im 2 swift

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 19, 2017)

I constantly forget that's a section, fix that


----------



## Araragi (Mar 19, 2017)

o-oh that actually happened

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats miss Targaryen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2017)

In b4 afg the new café mod.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 20, 2017)

@baconbits is our new Cafe mod


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome to Lozan and bacon.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 20, 2017)

And @Pandamonium is the new CB mod ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome Panda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 20, 2017)

Tyty


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats, Panda, Khaleesi, & Bacon!!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 20, 2017)

Now add a smod for good measure and demote 3 mods to advisor


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2017)

~M~ said:


> Now add a smod for good measure and demote 3 mods to advisor



Denied.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 20, 2017)

It would be fun 

Maybe an admin promotion!


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2017)

No more admins.


----------



## Impact (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok i will accept admin.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2017)

Gz panda bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kire (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats bacon and khaleesi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)

grats to bencarsonbits, uncletombits


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2017)

Corvida will be modded soon.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Corvida will be modded soon.


jesus christ mider


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2017)

Wat


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)

don't say spooky things like that


----------



## Eros (Mar 25, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty is now the master of the Ohara District.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats to *White Wolf* the new moderator of the Anbu.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 2, 2017)

gz


----------



## Impact (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Felt (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

grats 

but what is he modding...?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you  


WADsworth the Wise said:


> grats
> 
> but what is he modding...?


The Anbu Central.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

i see that 
but like 
what


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> grats
> 
> but what is he modding...?



anbu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

so basically he's the thread lock bitch for Q&C

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> so basically he's the thread lock bitch for Q&C



answers and then locks ye


----------



## John Wick (Oct 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> so basically he's the thread lock bitch for Q&C


dream outsourcing his job to a european we've come full circle.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2017)

Welcome White Wolf.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations Henry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations White Wolf! Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2017)

Why the fuck is @Sennin of Hardwork not the Theatre mod?  This guy literally comes as his name advertises, haven't seen a more consistent poster in any other section and Stunna is the worst absent mod the Theatre has ever seen.
/enddickride

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2017)

Congratulations to @Rinoa and @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 20, 2017)

you're out of control nighty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 20, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Congratulations to @Rinoa and @Nighty the Mighty


>Shitposting one moment and getting promoted the next

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## corsair (Oct 20, 2017)

They really went too far with this the mighty thing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> >Shitposting one moment and getting promoted the next



I am without limits

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Nighty for Sadmin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Impact (Oct 20, 2017)

Usually i would just say "congrats"

But 2 new administrators? 

Oh well congrats annyways

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 20, 2017)

hmm I rated your '' when I'm admin post'' optimistic a few weeks ago and recently pmed you and Rinoa. Dat foreshadowing from my chakras.

Congrats in any event. Surprised Trinity and Xiammes didn't make this round.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Oct 20, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Congrats to *White Wolf* the new moderator of the Anbu.


why is nighty an admin over the dood that clearly cares more and puts more time and effort into this place

smfh.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2017)

Hory Cour!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2017)

Congrats to you both.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## RBL (Oct 21, 2017)

Dream said:


> No more admins.



can i be an admin or the new owner of the forum?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2017)

Oz said:


> can i be an admin or the new owner of the forum?



Send me $100,000 and we can work something out.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## RBL (Oct 21, 2017)

Dream said:


> Send me $100,000 and we can work something out.



I'll give you 5$ and i won't report you if you make me the new owner.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2017)

Oz said:


> I'll give you 5$ and i won't report you if you make me the new owner.



I can give you a two week ban for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2017)

See you on the other side .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats to @Aphrodite and @Platypus the newest S-Mods on the block.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2017)

yayz ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## John Wick (Oct 26, 2017)

Dream said:


> Send me $100,000 and we can work something out.


You have no vision you should be asking for moar this isa hella important place.


----------



## Eros (Oct 26, 2017)

John Wick said:


> You have no vision you should be asking for moar this isa hella important place.


It's also important to note the value in Euros: €85,774.33.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## John Wick (Oct 26, 2017)

Eros said:


> It's also important to note the value in Euros: €85,774.33.


euros is a shitty currency like the $ £ is king.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats to @Pandamonium for becoming the newest G-Mod on the block.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats Panders.. how many times did i tell you this now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 9, 2017)

Ty everyone!!!

I love u all

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2017)

current forum leaders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 9, 2017)

No cause i have breasts and none of those guys have breasts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> No cause i have breasts and none of those guys have breasts.





?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 9, 2017)

Boobs female breast and you know what i meant.


----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats Panda-chan!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2017)

Panda-Aphro-Nighty promotion tandem yet again


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 9, 2017)

Eros said:


> Congrats Panda-chan!



Ty Triv


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 9, 2017)

Gratz Panda

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2017)

Congratulations Panda! Awesome color also.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 10, 2017)

what's the difference between a S-Mod and a G-Mod?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 10, 2017)

Shinobu said:


> what's the difference between a S-Mod and a G-Mod?



This explains in detail.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 10, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> No cause i have breasts and none of those guys have breasts.



I'm pretty sure the third dude from the left has breasts.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats to @Khaleesi and @Marcelle.B for joining the G-Mod ranks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Marcelle.B for joining the G-Mod ranks.


atrocious decision

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Congrats to @Khaleesi and @Marcelle.B for joining the G-Mod ranks.


do you just pick one good mod and one bad mod to try and balance out the retarded decisions you make. 

marcelle constantly has complaints about his conduct so you guys think hey let's promote the guy that everyone tells us is a wanker what could possibly go wrong? I mean it's not like he could take his vendetta or e penis swinging to other sections?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2017)

Southern female mods rise together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Southern female mods rise together.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Southern female mods rise together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> No cause i have breasts and none of those guys have breasts.



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


(. )( .)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2017)

Congrats in advance to a certain member

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 17, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Congrats in advance to a certain member



Seconded, although I should offer my congratulation to all the members that were promoted here anyways.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 18, 2017)

Congratulations to @Sennin of Hardwork proving that hardwork pays off as he joins the ranks as Konoha Theatre moderator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Congrats in advance to a certain member





White Wolf said:


> Congratulations to @Sennin of Hardwork proving that hardwork pays off as he joins the ranks as Konoha Theatre moderator.


----------



## Yak (Nov 18, 2017)

Do the G-Mods actually meet up at the G-Spot


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2017)

Yak said:


> Do the G-Mods actually meet up at the G-Spot


No but I'm sure a handsome man like you could find theirs.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2017)

also tbf Sennin is actually an appointment I'm actually proud of you guys making makes me think there's hope for you and you're not incompetent and circle jerking.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats to @Bontakun for ascending into the position of HVoA mod, wish him luck on his arduous journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 13, 2017)

has this dude ever posted in the hvoa


----------



## Zeno (Dec 13, 2017)

literally who


----------



## corsair (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, someone became mod in a section with less than 20 posts in that section. He must be amazing.

Congratz Bontakun. And good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2017)

Mod me already

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Congrats to @Bontakun for ascending into the position of HVoA mod, wish him luck on his arduous journey.



Thanks, White Wolf! Arduous indeed. I'm already f'ing dizzy with all these new posts in all these new places.



Ultear said:


> has this dude ever posted in the hvoa


I mainly post about sig and avy making topics.



Zeno said:


> literally who



Yeah who the heck is this Bontakun?

You probably don't visit Naruto Avenue section much 



corsair said:


> Wow, someone became mod in a section with less than 20 posts in that section. He must be amazing.
> 
> Congratz Bontakun. And good luck.



Thanks, corsair!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats Bontakun.  One of the few promotions I didn't see coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 13, 2017)

Bontakun said:


> You probably don't visit Naruto Avenue section much


No one does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Dec 13, 2017)

Never underestimate the ability of people to show their ass...

Congrats @Bontakun .  Ignore the haters.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zeno (Dec 13, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Never underestimate the ability of people to show their ass...
> 
> Congrats @Bontakun .  Ignore the haters.


Explain.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Mod me already


Still waiting


----------



## corsair (Dec 13, 2017)

Imagine actually has more posts in the art section than our new mod, so I support him.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2017)

corsair said:


> Imagine actually has more posts in the art section than our new mod, so I support him.


I'm on my way. My first pillar has been built.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 13, 2017)

@White Wolf 

When am I getting a green name?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 13, 2017)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> When am I getting a green name?


01/04/2018

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 13, 2017)

Bontakun is my friend, so congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 13, 2017)

Itachі said:


> my post was deleted too. if this thread is about mods can't we discuss that here? or is this just an announcement and congratulations thread


It is all fine, however going in circles does nothing and since it's a matter of the Art Section the options are listed above.  Use the thread linked if you wish to discuss it.  If not, move on and let him show the qualities that got him chosen over others with far weaker convictions and qualifications. 

Consider that a final warning as well, to keep this thread here on track.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It is all fine, however going in circles does nothing and since it's a matter of the Art Section the options are listed above.  Use the thread linked if you wish to discuss it.  If not, move on and let him show the qualities that got him chosen over others with far weaker convictions and qualifications.
> 
> Consider that a final warning as well, to keep this thread here on track.


You deleted a perfectly reasonable response to Baconbits


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 15, 2017)

Just going to offer a congratulation to @Bontakun , although it may be a bit belated.

Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome @FlamingRain, the newest moderator in the Naruto Battledome. Good luck and congrats.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats guy I don't know


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations to @FlamingRain for his promotion. 

Good luck to him.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Welcome @FlamingRain, the newest moderator in the *Naruto Battledome.*





Shiba Miyuki said:


> Congratulations to @FlamingRain for his promotion. Which section here on NF will he be moderating, exactly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 21, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Congratulations to @FlamingRain for his promotion. Which section here on NF will he be moderating, exactly?


Naruto Battledome.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 21, 2017)

Bleh, I must have missed that for some reason. Excuse me, as I haven't gone to bed in about like what, 40 hours now?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Bleh, I must have missed that for some reason. Excuse me, as I haven't gone to bed in about like what, 40 hours now?


shh g0 slp nao bby


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> shh g0 slp nao bby


Lina Shields used rest.jpg


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2017)

Congratulations to myself for becoming a moderator! now teach me how to become the most annoying power hungry cunt on this site


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Congratulations to myself for becoming a moderator! now teach me how to become the most annoying power hungry cunt on this site


You have control enough over this section to delete my posts yet you aren't an actual mod...interesting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2017)

@Itachі

Delete this post fam


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2017)

NW said:


> @Itachі
> 
> Delete this post fam



alas, i am too straight to stay a mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Itachі said:


> alas, i am too straight to stay a mod


Are you straighter than a stick though? Just gonna ask.

But like, do we need more mods, or less mods? Personally I haven't really thought about this issue in detail...


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Congratulations to @Araragi for taking on the Akihabara Conquest mission to overthrow Xiammes and make weebshit great again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

Gratz man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Congratulations to @Araragi for taking on the Akihabara Conquest mission to overthrow Xiammes and make weebshit great again.


Well, that is quite, something. Didn't expect him to get promoted here, instead of promoting guys like @Mider T suggested.

Congratulations either way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

A lot of my friends are staff now. Not sure how to feel.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2018)

Milk said:


> A lot of my friends are staff now. Not sure how to feel.


The same?  They're still the same people unless they become ruthless dictators in their first few weeks from all the power

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2018)

Milk said:


> A lot of my friends are staff now. Not sure how to feel.


Can't you be the staff of someplace like Nigerian Embassy or something? I'm pretty sure most guys there wouldn't mind too much...


----------



## corsair (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats Dindin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Can't you be the staff of someplace like Nigerian Embassy or something? I'm pretty sure most guys there wouldn't mind too much...


Ah that's not what I meant. The staff is abducting my friends.

Though that would be cool I guess. I'd accept if offered.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2018)

corsair said:


> Congrats Dindin


And congratulations to you for obtaining a new rank~

Makes me wonder what your role is going to be...

@Milk Inb4 you are offered to moderate the DB section, and the entire place there is a complete mess; you don't even know where to start~


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> And congratulations to you for obtaining a new rank~
> 
> Makes me wonder what your role is going to be...
> 
> @Milk Inb4 you are offered to moderate the DB section, and the entire place there is a complete mess; you don't even know where to start~



Looks like Nighty is just shitposting with her powers, he wasn't promoted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## corsair (Jan 1, 2018)

You can't let me have one post of fun, can you?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2018)

corsair said:


> You can't let me have one post of fun, can you?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats to @Lew for facing the fires of hell and smiling for the Akihabara District.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats to @Lew for joining the Akihabara war to take down Xiammes alongside Araragi.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh they really are taking all my friends 

Gratz Lew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2018)

Who?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2018)

thanks everyone and grats lew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

Lew said:


> Who?


Yeah who the fuck are you?


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2018)

@Lew heading to the front lines huh? Congrats, my friend, and may the moe be with you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2018)

Another promotion? This seems to be quite unexpected.

Interesting~


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2018)

no more promotions ever

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2018)

Wew Ladew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> @Lew heading to the front lines huh? Congrats, my friend, and may the moe be with you


Speaking of friends I need you to get to work on updating my points


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2018)

Milk said:


> Speaking of friends I need you to get to work on updating my points


Haha I was on vacation. I'll get to that tomorrow, _boss _

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bubs (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats, @Lew  Well deserved!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

@Araragi is a good choice good job mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



for once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## cingetorix (Jan 1, 2018)

im a forum leadr.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> for once

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2018)

name literally one (1) mod who was good

you can't

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2018)

Megaharrison


----------



## Bubs (Jan 2, 2018)

Panda >>>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2018)

Anime Kitten said:


> Panda >>>


She said good more


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2018)

Milk said:


> She said good more


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> name literally one (1) mod who was good
> 
> you can't


Pretty sure you were once a mod before, princess 

Anyways, @baconbits seems to be running his sections generally well for the most part, so I'll probably give props to him as a moderator.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Every time I see @Lew in the mod list I think it's Law, except he is neither a mod nor named Law anymore (@Tiger).


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats to *Trinity *and *Xiammes *for selling their souls to eternal admin enslavement.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2018)

They went to the Black Side


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

> not White Wolf

Pfffffffffffft fucking mods can't do anything right.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Gin (Jan 20, 2018)

a janitor and someone who's outwardly declared multiple times they don't give a darn anymore

the forum needed this!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats on the promotion Trinity.


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 20, 2018)

eternal in mod terms is about 2 weeks


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

How come Castiel has never been promoted? I remember he was a section mod in 2010 because I backstabbed him in mafia and got him killed and he's still a section mod 8 years later.


----------



## Gin (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> How come Castiel has never been promoted? I remember he was a section mod in 2010 because I backstabbed him in mafia and got him killed and he's still a section mod 8 years later.


doesn't he make like 1 post every 2 years

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> doesn't he make like 1 post every 2 years


i guess that explains why i backstabbed him, he was a burden to our mafia team


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> doesn't he make like 1 post every 2 years



ratio seems too high


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 20, 2018)

Guess she's an admin now


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats guys


----------



## Larcher (Jan 20, 2018)

If this were a month ago, @Trinity would still be enjoying retirement from staff and thinking "lol fuck no" to the idea of becoming an admin.

How quickly things change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not White Wolf
> 
> Pfffffffffffft fucking mods can't do anything right.


I'd guess he'd need to turn blue first before going red. It happens in all stages of life lol.

Anyways, congratulations to the ones recently promoted.


----------



## Beaver (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheyeba Meyeyukeye said:


> I'd guess he'd need to turn blue first before going red.


Being smod isn't a requirement


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 20, 2018)

Beaver said:


> Being smod isn't a requirement


Considering that the majority of the admins were super mods once before, I think being a super mod first would generally be the case.


----------



## Beaver (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheyeba Meyeyukeye said:


> Considering that the majority of the admins were super mods once before, I think being a super mod first would generally be the case.


Okay.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

You guys are on a roll 2 good staff promotions, first sennin now Xiammes.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Congrats to @afgpride who will be moderating the Sports Bar and Readers Corner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome afg.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

@afgpride 

Congrats bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 22, 2018)

A STAFF GORILLA.

Congrats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 22, 2018)

It was about time that he got promoted, for the most part.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Congrats to @afgpride who will be moderating the Sports Bar and Readers Corner.


Called it!  Second staff couple.  I would say third but Hollie and Para are still skeptical about labels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Called it!  Second staff couple.  I would say third but Hollie and Para are still skeptical about labels.


 Well, it's third just counting Naruto/Naruko, Donkey Show/Suzuhiko


----------



## Felt (Jan 22, 2018)

mbxx/tazmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2018)

Me and myself.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Me and myself.


Wait until WorldsStrongest hears this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 22, 2018)

Felt said:


> mbxx/tazmo



tazmo would enjoy go date?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wait until WorldsStrongest hears this



he will be ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Well, it's third just counting Naruto/Naruko, Donkey Show/Suzuhiko


Fuck I had a feeling Suzuhiko had a thing with someone but I couldn't remember who.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Me and myself.


But you're a girl, and you said you aren't attracted to girls.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2018)

Reznor said:


> But you're a girl, and you said you aren't attracted to girls.



Well i love myself though.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2018)

Giggity.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 23, 2018)

the couple is actually afg and goose

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Rest in pepperonis to @iwandesu who will be shipped off to the frontline of the Outskirts Battledome. 

May the force be with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2018)

Well I didn't call that one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks like we got some new super moderators, congrats @Pandamonium and @baconbits

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Congrats  to baconbits, Marcelle and Panda for becoming S-Mods


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

whoops i didn't notice Marcelle got promoted as well

my bad bro, congrats to you as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

why didn't my bestie khaleesi get promoted

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2018)

baconbits was smodded already?  Holy shit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 30, 2018)

This bacon guy needs to go. We want Mega back!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2018)

Making marcelle a smod, holy shit you guys are truly special.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> baconbits was smodded already?  Holy shit.



I know, right?  Neither of us saw it coming.  But thanks everybody.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 30, 2018)

John Wick said:


> Making marcelle a smod, holy shit you guys are truly special.



It was the booty sets that put him over the edge.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 30, 2018)

still don't get why we have s-mods and g-mods, 'cuz that's literally the same, but congrats ofc


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> still don't get why we have s-mods and g-mods, 'cuz that's literally the same, but congrats ofc


One can ban and one can't. 

And I think there's another difference but I forgot tbh.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> One can ban and one can't.
> 
> And I think there's another difference but I forgot tbh.



Yah i know that, still don't get why we have g-mods in the first place. I mean they're s-mods but not trustworthy enough for all the rights?  so s-mods who do the work but not the fun? I don't get this concept.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Yah i know that, still don't get why we have g-mods in the first place. I mean they're s-mods but not trustworthy enough for all the rights?  so s-mods who do the work but not the fun? I don't get this concept.


You know it's kinda funny when you word it like that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 30, 2018)

Congrats guys.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 30, 2018)

thank you everyone!!!

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

I just noticed that the "Neutral" rating was moved between Agree and Disagree....who was responsible for that?

Reactions: Neutral 5


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 9, 2018)

Congratulations to @Chie

For becoming a Cafe Moderator

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Congratulations to @Chie
> 
> For becoming a Cafe Moderator


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Congrats to @SoulFire! for following in the footsteps of her predecessors and taking the reigns over the FC section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 28, 2018)

Welcome to the team @SoulFire!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2018)

Congrats, You deserve it!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2018)

wait.
is soulfire really 65 years old?
obaa-chan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 28, 2018)

welcome to the team, soulfire

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 28, 2018)

This is justice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 28, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> This is justice


If I get a sexy beautiful Naruto avi can I be in this fanclub?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 28, 2018)

Welcome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!! I hope to prove worthy of your trust in my ability!! anduheheh



aiyanah said:


> wait.
> is soulfire really 65 years old?
> obaa-chan?


Lol! Yes, I am an Old Broad--but very young an heart!! But I'm nobody's grandma!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!! I hope to prove worthy of your trust in my ability!! anduheheh
> 
> 
> Lol! Yes, I am an Old Broad--but very young an heart!! But I'm nobody's grandma!!


wow...never knew naruto had such cross-generational reach...talk about an eye opener.
best of luck handling these kids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2018)

That's SoulFire! to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 28, 2018)

I recognize you, you're that super nice person in all those pairing threads.

Congratulations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 28, 2018)

i remember you from retirement lol

congrats <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Apr 23, 2018)

Grats to @Nataly, the new CC mod

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats Nataly.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2018)

I thought it was a joke.  Member becomes mod in less than 4 months?  That blows the Yakushi Kabuto record out of the water.

Nataly as we all know is an '18er, so this makes her the first '18er mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you, everyone! I appreciate it



Mider T said:


> I thought it was a joke.  Member becomes mod in less than 4 months?  That blows the Yakushi Kabuto record out of the water.
> 
> Nataly as we all know is an '18er, so this makes her the first '18er mod.


Shit happens, right

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheers Nataly

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was a joke.  Member becomes mod in less than 4 months?  That blows the Yakushi Kabuto record out of the water.
> 
> Nataly as we all know is an '18er, so this makes her the first '18er mod.



Belated April Fools 

 We were short on deck hands at Contest Central and Nataly's here to rescue us. Come visit the section some time 



Nataly said:


> Thank you, everyone! I appreciate it



Welcome to the gang

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Congrats Nataly!

mider good to see that you are back .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was a joke.  Member becomes mod in less than 4 months?  That blows the Yakushi Kabuto record out of the water.
> 
> Nataly as we all know is an '18er, so this makes her the first '18er mod.


probably mates with some current staff member or has a vag.....

checks out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 24, 2018)

Grats Nataly

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2018)

In hindsight, early bird got the worm.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2018)

But it’s not over till the fat lady sings


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2018)

Triste still posts here?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> In hindsight, early bird got the worm.


the first application isn't always the best


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

John Wick said:


> the first application isn't always the best


Well I hope you’re not implying they haven’t chosen the very best


----------



## Stonaem (May 18, 2018)

Could there be some sort of mod/admin/authority of the month award for the different sections and subsections? Voted for by non-authoeities of course

Now while any such system is always prone to corruption (the very existence of authorities proves this), I feel that the work that you'll put in to keep this place running goes epically unrecognized and unappreciated (in some sections, the mods seem to get a lot of hate).
In fact, if the corruption could be curtailed, such an award would work well to keep the authorities doing their best w/o slacking off.

So even if a voter based award system wouldn't work, anything to give recognition to those who keep this place running could do


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> Could there be some sort of mod/admin/authority of the month award for the different sections and subsections? Voted for by non-authoeities of course


You mean like The one going on at this very moment?


----------



## Stonaem (May 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You mean like The one going on at this very moment?


When, where?

I meant for each section, voted for the participants of those sections


----------



## Aphrodite (May 18, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> When, where?
> 
> I meant for each section, voted for the participants of those sections



This wouldnt work. Staff isnt liked by members.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> This wouldnt work. Staff isnt liked by members.


A pity

Even giving continuous rep might lead to a compromise of integrity


----------



## Real123456 (May 26, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> Could there be some sort of mod/admin/authority of the month award for the different sections and subsections? Voted for by non-authoeities of course
> 
> Now while any such system is always prone to corruption (the very existence of authorities proves this), I feel that the work that you'll put in to keep this place running goes epically unrecognized and unappreciated (in some sections, the mods seem to get a lot of hate).
> In fact, if the corruption could be curtailed, *such an award would work well to keep the authorities doing their best w/o slacking off.*
> ...



Ehh I think activity across the forum might be a better indicator of how good the experience is...rather than moderation quality.


----------



## Eros (May 26, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> This wouldnt work. Staff isnt liked by members.


I think some staff members are more liked/disliked than others. I like most of the staff members. Honestly, I can think of only one current staff member and three former staff members for whom I have negative feelings, and honestly it's one of the former staffers I most strongly dislike. That's not bad, considering. However, some people really do strongly dislike NF staff. I think some people forget that staff members are normal everyday people too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ehh I think activity across the forum might be a better indicator of how good the experience is...rather than moderation quality.


I don't get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBL (Jun 6, 2018)

@Xiammes don't know if this is the right place to talk with u, but dude i've been banned for like forever, come on, just give me my normal powers already.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 6, 2018)

Oz said:


> @Xiammes don't know if this is the right place to talk with u, but dude i've been banned for like forever, come on, just give me my normal powers already.



You can make a staff conference room thread.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 10, 2018)

Is it my time yet? Someone toss me the keys


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats to @Santi for becoming Dragon Ball mod


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2018)

@Santi CONGRATS SANTI THIS IS SO FUCKING AWESOME.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats @Santi :WOW

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2018)

Santi would get modded when im no longer a mod.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 13, 2018)

@Santi Congratulations from my end. Here, have a Bulma.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>



Gina you're back.. welcome back.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2018)

What sections is @Santi moderating? Congratulations btw?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 13, 2018)

Eros said:


> What sections is @Santi moderating? Congratulations btw?





Platypus said:


> Congrats to @Santi for becoming *Dragon Ball* mod


Bold


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Bold




I'm going to assume you made it pink for Pride Month? Very thoughtful of you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm going to assume you made it pink for Pride Month? Very thoughtful of you.


Totes, need my rainbow BB code back, was all the rage in '10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Bold


He seems like a natural fit as CB mod for future reference.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2018)

what the fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 13, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> what the fuck


Are you surprised 
Apparently, it happens once in a blue moon


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats, Santi


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2018)

Santi as mod is going to be funny I can feel it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats to @afgpride and @Lewd for ascending to gmodship

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2018)

That was extremely fast. How long were they mods before ascending again?

Anyways, my hats off to them. Congratulations.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Congrats to @afgpride and @Lewd for ascending to gmodship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice congrats I didn’t even know.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice congrats I didn’t even know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2018)

> Khaleesi's reaction when she logs on and sees her man stole her G-Mod postion from her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> That was extremely fast. How long were they mods before ascending again?


@Lewd was modded on New Year, @afgpride on January 22.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2018)

Platypus said:


> @Lewd was modded on New Year, @afgpride on January 22.



That’s how awesome they are.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2018)

Platypus said:


> @Lewd was modded on New Year, @afgpride on January 22.


It took only half a year for them to step up; not bad at all.

Meanwhile, Santi.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 18, 2018)

Dont get any funny ideas.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

I just thought of something funny


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 18, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > Khaleesi's reaction when she logs on and sees her man stole her G-Mod postion from her.


Anything I can do to distance myself from this cesspool

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stannis (Jun 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> Dont get any funny ideas.



Vegeta 2 when

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Jun 18, 2018)

grats bois

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 23, 2018)

Santi is already the best mod in NF history. Just saiyan. Congrats my boy. Sorry for being so late on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2018)

Santi what are you doing on that mod list? Traitor.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2018)

Super late but congrats Santi!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2018)

Hope the lads didn't abuse you too much for dis my man, Ratking.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 26, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Hope the lads didn't abuse you too much for dis my man, Ratking.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Hope the lads didn't abuse you too much for dis my man, Ratking.


Bow before the grace of the King of Rats


----------



## Araragi (Jun 30, 2018)

grats to @Khaleesi and @White Wolf on smod

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 30, 2018)

So many super mods, so little time!
Congratulations to @Khaleesi and @White Wolf. 
Especially White Wolf considering he's written up a lot of really important guidelines to follow here around the site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2018)

Wait did Khaleesi go from mod to smod to gmod to mod to smod?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 30, 2018)

LoLo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wait did Khaleesi go from mod to smod to gmod to mod to smod?


Climbing hills up and down. Apparently it’s considered a wild ride for a lot of people...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2018)

Congratulations White Wolf and Khalessi : ).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats to our new smods!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats Khaleesi and White Wolf for SModship!

By the way, I will be modding the Blender again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats to _everyone!! _

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 1, 2018)

Congrats, WW and Khaleesi 

Welcome back to active service, Ernel32.dll

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2018)

Congrats @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 1, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Congrats @Nighty the Mighty


And I thought she was supposed to be coming back as admin for the longest time now. Kind of a waste to let go of that position...seems like.

Congratulations anyways.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Congrats @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> And I thought she was supposed to be coming back as admin for the longest time now. Kind of a waste to let go of that position...seems like.


'til apathy finally hits you after dealing with HR and stuff for months


----------



## Nataly (Jul 1, 2018)

So many new improvements


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 2, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 'til apathy finally hits you after dealing with HR and stuff for months


It can't be all that bad; you get all those sweet privileges that the rest of us peasants can't even come close to :/


----------



## Eros (Jul 4, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> It can't be all that bad; you get all those sweet privileges that the rest of us peasants can't even come close to :/


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah, they get some perks let me tell ya.


----------



## Rohan (Jul 11, 2018)

If I was given the opportnity, I would join and leave the staff just for the permanent sparkles. lol


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 11, 2018)

Not all of us have sparkles--I'd have flames, anyway, because I'm Soul_Fire! _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Not all of us have sparkles--I'd have flames, anyway, because I'm Soul_Fire! _


And here I thought you are allowed to add these effects directly to your username. I thought you should have the privileges for that?


----------



## Lew (Jul 11, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> And here I thought you are allowed to add these effects directly to your username. I thought you should have the privileges for that?


Nah only admins have those privileges


----------



## Eros (Jul 12, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Nah only admins have those privileges


Sadmins!


----------



## Platypus (Sep 9, 2018)

Welcome to @Majin Lu, our new Dragon Ball mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats again Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2018)

You guys promoted a Majin? Staff truly is evil.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats Maijin Lu!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 9, 2018)

@Majin Lu Congratulations. Seems like the majority of the people here seem to be cool with this


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 10, 2018)

Congrats @Majin Lu!  Welcome to the Mod Mad House!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats @!  Welcome to the Mod Mad House!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 24, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Congrats @!  Welcome to the Mod Mad House!!!


Wow. I was just about to post this message but you literally posted that a minute ahead.

Ninja +1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

Been awhile since I've seen a mod with such a noob name, congrats!  Guessing DB section?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Been awhile since I've seen a mod with such a noob name, congrats!  Guessing DB section?


OP


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 24, 2018)

Welcome to mod-dom, @!


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 24, 2018)

Congratulations to @Astro , one of the new mods in the OL.
Hats off to him.

*Edit*: About the MysticGohan thing? It didn’t exactly work out.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx came to his senses about One Piece it seems.


----------



## Island (Sep 25, 2018)

That was fast.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations Astro and xmysticgohanx!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2018)

Congrats @xmysticgohanx


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 26, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Congrats @xmysticgohanx


This has to be a world record when it comes to time being spent as staff. It's probably not going to be replicated any time soon that's for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2018)

Actually @Ultear probably has the world record of shortest time spent as staff


----------



## Reznor (Sep 26, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> mod-dom


Weirdest fetishes around here


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Actually @Ultear probably has the world record of shortest time spent as staff


Was it at least a couple hours? Btw if he got promoted why did he get demoted that quickly, exactly?


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 26, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Weirdest fetishes around here


Sorry, I meant Mod-dumb!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Was it at least a couple hours? Btw if he got promoted why did he get demoted that quickly, exactly?



It was a couple of seconds.


----------



## Brian (Sep 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Actually @Ultear probably has the world record of shortest time spent as staff



ane was on that real quick


----------



## Miriro Togata (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 16, 2018)

@Santi you did it  congrats. Won't make any sell-out jokes, you put in the work.

@Lewd congrats


----------



## Larcher (Nov 16, 2018)

na said:


> Actually @Ultear probably has the world record of shortest time spent as staff


Pete was once staff? Never knew.


----------



## Gin (Nov 16, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Pete was once staff? Never knew.


jetstorm clicked the wrong button

it was all over in 2 minutes


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 16, 2018)

Congrats guys.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2018)

Well-earned promotions. Congrats to all three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah gotta admit im happy with these promotions.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

Yay congrats guys!!


----------



## Nataly (Nov 16, 2018)

Just found out!
Congratulations, Majin Lu (and soon-to-be-smod ), Lew, and Santi 
I'm really glad for you guys and can tell now there is hope in NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 16, 2018)

Nataly said:


> there is hope in NF


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

First male-only multiple promotions in awhile.


----------



## Lew (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> First male-only multiple promotions in awhile.



Lu is a grill


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

Did Lu get promoted again?  I thought Nataly was giving her a belated congrats.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> jetstorm clicked the wrong button
> 
> it was all over in 2 minutes



i still don't get how this happened tbh


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Did Lu get promoted again?  I thought Nataly was giving her a belated congrats.


I did. Now I'm a gmod.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 16, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> i still don't get how this happened tbh


this was back on vbulletin so it mightve been easier to give me a mod related usergroup instead of ut/ava rights he was supposed to give me then,
and he literally only accidentally placed me in the usergroup for like 3 seconds but somehow jojo managed to get a screenshot in horror


----------



## Nataly (Nov 25, 2018)

Congratulations, @Azeruth 
You will make a good CC mod


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 25, 2018)

Congratulations @Avalon


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> Congratulations @Avalon


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 25, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Congratulations, @Azeruth
> You will make a good CC mod


Thank you and I hope so~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2018)

Congrats @Azeruth and @blakstealth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Nov 25, 2018)

Congrats to @blakstealth

new TV channel mod


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2018)

Early call? He ain't (easy being) green.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 25, 2018)

Congratulations to a new mod


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2018)

Ah okay, he's green now.  Anyway, well deserved (please don't burn out like the others).

I smell another new mod coming soon, but I have to see how consistent their behavior stays before I can name who it is.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I smell another new mod coming soon, but I have to see how consistent their behavior stays before I can name who it is.


----------



## Lew (Nov 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Ah okay, he's green now.  Anyway, well deserved (please don't burn out like the others).
> 
> I smell another new mod coming soon, but I have to see how consistent their behavior stays before I can name who it is.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 25, 2018)

Congratulations on the recent promotions that have been made.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 25, 2018)

Welcome to the gang @Azeruth!!


----------



## mycomics007 (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Ah okay, he's green now.  Anyway, well deserved (please don't burn out like the others).


I can burn in and out whenever I want tyvm


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 9, 2018)

@Island joins in as NF Cafe moderator.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 9, 2018)

Congratulations, @Island!


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 9, 2018)

Congratulations on this promotion.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Island joins in as NF Cafe moderator.



Finally got him modded. 

Congrats island


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 9, 2018)

Congrats, Island!


----------



## Island (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, everybody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)

Congrats Island, I called you a candidate back when the modship that resulted in bacon happened so this was long expected.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy to have you on board!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2018)

Pog


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 17, 2018)

Welcome to the team @colours our new moderator of the Alley.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 17, 2018)

Unsurprisingly, congratz


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Congratulations, @colours 

You will make a great Alley mod! This is exciting


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 17, 2018)

Congratulations 
But then I guess the majority of the alley more or less expected this~


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Congrats  @colours!!!!


----------



## Gin (Dec 17, 2018)

nice, congrats


----------



## JoJo (Dec 17, 2018)

noice


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2018)

Grats


----------



## colours (Dec 17, 2018)

Let the reign of Panders ...

BEGIN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lew (Dec 17, 2018)

Pandas

mod


----------



## colours (Dec 17, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Pandas
> 
> mod



Not THAT panda though

andahoop


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Couldn’t of selected anyone better. Congrats Manders.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Couldn’t of selected anyone better. Congrats Manders.


Mod Fadi when


----------



## Natty (Dec 17, 2018)

Congrats colours! ILU and you'll do great.

I'm ur number 1 fan bb


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Do I spy a super moderator flame baiting? It's time for a Q&C thread.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2018)

Natty said:


> Congrats colours! ILU and you'll do great.
> 
> I'm ur number 1 fan bb


No I am

Goooo skittles


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 17, 2018)

Hurray! The more the modier!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Pandas
> 
> mod





colours said:


> Not THAT panda though
> 
> andahoop



There is no comparison


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to the team @Kobe, our new moderator of the Sports section.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Gin (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats @cobe42


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2018)

Doesn't take much to be mod of the sports section, I guess.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats Kobe!


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 30, 2018)

Not bad, not bad.
Congratulations @Kobe


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2018)

who


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2018)

Thought I read Chloe for a second.  A ton of people were about to leave the site lol



JoJo said:


> who


Kobe


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Welcome to the team @Kobe, our new moderator of the Sports section.



How the fuck did Turkey become our new Mod in the sports section?

The Erdogan Regime begins...

  

EDIT: Seriously, was a Wheel of Fortune with random names, and darts involved? JFC, he is a fellow sports fan of ours, but has one of the most easily riled tempers on NF.


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Welcome to the team @Kobe, our new moderator of the Sports section.



Congrats Kobe, on the de-modding.



@JoJo - It was a pleasure. Justice was served 


@Whitebeard @Gin the Nighty @Krory @Raiden  [USER=251893]@ShieldsPlus @Mider T @Ghost_of_Gashir @afgpride @Chocochip @Dracule Mihawk @Aphrodite[/USER]


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 31, 2018)

Once again, someone’s mod career rises and sets pretty damn quick.

This must’ve been even faster than xmysticgohan’s!


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2018)

ShieldsPlus said:


> Once again, someone’s mod career rises and sets pretty damn quick.
> 
> This must’ve been even faster than xmysticgohan’s!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2018)

My blade is tingling

It can feel the presence of a new foe nearing

Hopefully this one will put up more of a fight


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2018)

Fadi-San's sixth sense is unmatched on this earth.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2018)

I hope this opponent is worthy enough for both Lauren-San and I to both QuickDraw our blades against at the same time 

Unlikely, but we can hope for a challange


----------



## nobody (Dec 31, 2018)

Mod of war.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2019)

Kobe cracked under pressure


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Kobe cracked under pressure



He ain't got that Mamba Mentality!

@Rukia


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2019)

@Nemesis

Isn't someone supposed to congratulate and introduce you to the rest of the class or something? 

well congrats to our new sports moderator, he passed the high level JoJo investigation, he's clean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2019)

Congrats Nemesis! .


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2019)

A said:


> @Nemesis
> 
> Isn't someone supposed to congratulate and introduce you to the rest of the class or something?
> 
> well congrats to our new sports moderator, he passed the high level JoJo investigation, he's clean


True.

Last time i played this role, it brought bad luck... but still since no one did it yet

Welcome @Nemesis our new mod of the Sports Section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> True.
> 
> Last time i played this role, it brought bad luck... but still
> 
> Welcome @Nemesis our new mod of the Sports Section.



It's all your fault.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 11, 2019)

Rinoa does not have a bad luck


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2019)

A said:


> It's all your fault.


 Don’t make me change your name to A-Stark.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 11, 2019)

It is true, it is impossible to tag … A


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 11, 2019)

A said:


> @Nemesis
> 
> Isn't someone supposed to congratulate and introduce you to the rest of the class or something?
> 
> well congrats to our new sports moderator, he passed the high level JoJo investigation, he's clean


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Rinoa does not have a bad luck



Just horrible judgement of character, and research/decision making skills. Hence Kobe.But in Rinoa's defence, that was likely also a group decision, so not sure if that makes it any worse.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 12, 2019)

...Wait why does it say that Aphrodite is a Moderator? 


Para said:


> Congrats to Eternal Goob!


I like the colors on your avatar!!


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 12, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> ...Wait why does it say that Aphrodite is a Moderator?


OP hasn't been updated since late 2017.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 12, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> OP hasn't been updated since late 2017.


So you're saying she used to be an admin?!? 
If So why dosen't she have the retired staff title thing?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 12, 2019)

I never was an admin.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2019)

I would like to welcome our two new advisors, @Atlantic Storm and @darthgrim. Congrats, guys.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 13, 2019)

>Former staff
>become advisor
Okay congratulations


----------



## Catamount (Jan 14, 2019)

Just wondering how it works:

Is there so much of a difference to assign two plates at the same time?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> True.
> 
> Last time i played this role, it brought bad luck... but still since no one did it yet
> 
> Welcome @Nemesis our new mod of the Sports Section.


@Nemesis congrats! I've got your first job lined up for you!  Change the NFL thread's title.  Superbowl 52 was last year.  We're less than a month away from Superbowl 53.  As of this week "Fuck the Pats" still applies but it might not after Sunday.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

You know I thought I did that 3 times already.  Turns out there's a very obvious button I didn't click while editing!


----------



## JoJo (Jan 16, 2019)

Gratz @Jackk


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome @Jackk , our newest Forums advisor.


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2019)

Congrats @Jackk


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

Grats jack


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2019)

Congrats @Jackk


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, Welcome @Whitebeard to the team.
May your white beard wisdom be with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jan 24, 2019)

Advisorbeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2019)

WAITOBEERUDO


----------



## kire (Jan 24, 2019)

Congrats guys


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome @Kinjin, new mod of the Ohara Library~


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome aboard @Kinjin! My you have smooth sailing on your maiden voyage!


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome Kinjin very well deserved.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 8, 2019)

Welcome @MShadows, new mod of the Dragonball section~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

M'Shadows


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 8, 2019)

Another welcome for @MShadows, New Dragonball Man!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 8, 2019)

Congrats Mshadows


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

I'M FALLING DOWN INTO M'SHADOWS


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 8, 2019)

So similar to @mr_shadow 

Congrats @MShadows and @Kinjin


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 8, 2019)

Welcome @Moritsune, new mod of the Konoha Country Club~


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 8, 2019)

I don’t remember seeing him post much in the KCC but congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 8, 2019)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Congrats @Moritsune!


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you all very much!

@Aphrodite , you're correct, I didn't post all that often, mostly just in the workout thread. I have been lurking the section for quite awhile though, since back when it was H&L. I can't promise I'll be able to actively contribute to topics I'm not interested in or familiar with, but I will make the effort to browse all content and try to improve our activity any way I'm able.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 9, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Thank you all very much!
> 
> @Aphrodite , you're correct, I didn't post all that often, mostly just in the workout thread. I have been lurking the section for quite awhile though, since back when it was H&L. I can't promise I'll be able to actively contribute to topics I'm not interested in or familiar with, but I will make the effort to browse all content and try to improve our activity any way I'm able.


They promoted someone who admittedly doesn't post much there?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 9, 2019)

He posts in there plenty. I’m glad to have a regular who has been interested since it was H&L.


----------



## Blacku (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2019)

Good choice on Moritsune.  I imagine the main concern was his activity level, but it should be good as his lifestyle allows him ample internet time now.


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Good choice on Moritsune.  I imagine the main concern was his activity level, but it should be good as his lifestyle allows him ample internet time now.


I will catch you slipping up on your grammar eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2019)

Is white wolf even staff even more? I


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 9, 2019)

Grey Wolf said:


> Is white wolf even staff even more? I


I think he's gone for the time being. Something must have happened.


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> I think he's gone for the time being. Something must have happened.


He's been hakaied to the Shadow Realm.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 9, 2019)

Snake said:


> He's been hakaied to the Shadow Realm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2019)

Snake said:


> He's been hakaied to the Shadow Realm.



Yes.


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)

Grey Wolf said:


> Yes.


Where he belongs, I might add.


----------



## Solace (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2019)

Next week, we will all see a post to the effect of "Congrats @HoboPoster, the new mod of the Announcements section. Also, congrats on registering to NF today. It's always nice to see new users."


----------



## kire (Feb 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Welcome @Moritsune, new mod of the Konoha Country Club~



Yay mori!! 
congrats to you and the other newly appointed.


----------



## Jackk (Feb 11, 2019)

@Majin Lu is nf's new super mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

They grow up so fast


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2019)

Whoa, that’s pretty nice actually.
Congrats.

*Edit*: I take it back actually. Dunno how to feel about the Moritsune and Ava’s ban the first day she got power to ban.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 11, 2019)

Majin Lu movin' on up!


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 11, 2019)

Jackk said:


> @Majin Lu is nf's new super mod


O
M
G

SO ADORABLE1!!!


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome @LostSelf! Our new Naruto Battledome moderator.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2019)

Hopefully he found himself.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 8, 2019)

Congrats and about time.


----------



## Gadaffi (Mar 8, 2019)

You have too much staff ngl


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome @Dragon D. Luffy, new mod of the Mafia section~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 8, 2019)

Gratz mon


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Welcome @Dragon D. Luffy, new mod of the Mafia section~


Officially beating @Mr. Black Leg in the race of "Brazilians with similar usernames that I get mixed up"


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc (Apr 8, 2019)

Man, that's a lot of staff members... :WOW


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats, DDL


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 8, 2019)

May your stay be full of laughter and joy. And... murder? Can't be helped with a job like this one


----------



## Solace (Apr 8, 2019)

Didn't even know there was a Mafia forum... congrats!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow did my name turn green while I went to swim a little?

Thanks guys!


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to the Green Liberation Army!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow did my name turn green while I went to swim a little?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Make sure you change your sheets and Pampers too.


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 8, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy Congratulations.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Make sure you change your sheets and Pampers too.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow did my name turn green while I went to swim a little?
> 
> Thanks guys!



[ Vote Lynch Congrats ] Dragon D. Luff---

Oh wait


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2019)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]
*
Appropriate anywhere


----------



## Ryuzaki (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow lol smh


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Officially beating @Mr. Black Leg in the race of "Brazilians with similar usernames that I get mixed up"



We don't have similar names.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> We don't have similar names.


>3 names
>Both One Piece related
>Both with a "."
>Both Brazilians


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

What is worse is that there  a guy named @Black Leg Sanji which I'm often mistaking for @Mr. Black Leg.

And there is the fact Black Leg Sanji is also my steam name.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice going ddl


----------



## Nataly (May 10, 2019)

Congratulations @Raiden 
I just saw your name in the Staff online


----------



## Lew (May 10, 2019)

Congrats @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2019)

Lew said:


> Congrats @Raiden



Thanks Lew !

Pumped to join the team .



Nataly said:


> Congratulations @Raiden
> I just saw your name in the Staff online



Aww thank you Nataly  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 10, 2019)

Congrats @Raiden ! Our new KCC moderator.


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2019)

Welcome, Raiden! Glad to have you on board. 

Sadly, @Moritsune has decided to step down as KCC mod due to irl obligations.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 10, 2019)

Congratulations.

Although, a surprise pick?

*Edit: *There have been cases where a new mod gets thwarted as soon as they receive a position. Hope that it does not happen here.


----------



## SoulFire (May 10, 2019)

Welcome Raiden! Another fine member of the Big Green Machine!!


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Thanks Lew !
> 
> Pumped to join the team .
> 
> ...


ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## Xiammes (May 15, 2019)

Welcome @Rai as the new akihabara gallery moderator.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shieldbounce (May 15, 2019)

Right. Congratulations.

*Edit: *Just wondering if the front page of this thread should be updated considering a lot of the previous staff members listed in the page are now in different positions/retired, as well as new staff members coming in recently.

This is the thread where new staff members are announced + added so...


----------



## SoulFire (May 15, 2019)

Welcome Rai!! Great to have another Greenie onboard!!


----------



## Rai (May 15, 2019)

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (May 16, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2019)

Congrats Rai


----------



## Majin Lu (May 19, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> *Edit: *Just wondering if the front page of this thread should be updated considering a lot of the previous staff members listed in the page are now in different positions/retired, as well as new staff members coming in recently.
> 
> This is the thread where new staff members are announced + added so...


I've just updated the OP. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (May 19, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I've just updated the OP. Thank you.


The update looks *fine*~
Great work by the way.


----------



## Azeruth (May 21, 2019)

Welcome @Masterblack06 as the new OBD Moderator~


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! Nice to meet all of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (May 21, 2019)

Welcome Masterblack!


----------



## shieldbounce (May 21, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet all of you


Kick-ass mate!
Congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 21, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> Kick-ass mate!
> Congratulations on the promotion.


Thanks and yeah! It's good to be here


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Jun 17, 2019)

Welcome @Etherborn! Our new Ohara Library moderator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2019)

Congratulations @Etherborn!


----------



## Lew (Jun 17, 2019)

Gg

Congrats


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 17, 2019)

Welcome to the party @Etherborn


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 17, 2019)

hurray!!


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2019)

Please welcome @Snowless, the new Alley moderator~


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 1, 2019)

@Snowless Welcome to the party!


----------



## Lew (Aug 1, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2019)

Also please welcome back @Lew to the staff


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 1, 2019)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> @Snowless Welcome to the party!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Also please welcome back @Lew to the staff


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2019)

Welcome to the team @Snowless


----------



## Larcher (Aug 1, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Nataly (Aug 1, 2019)

Congratulations on your promotion @Snowless


----------



## Snowless (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks, everyone.

I didn't know this thread existed, so when I went to it from my alerts, I assumed I was still in the staff section and I was really confused at how many people seemed to have access to it.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2019)

shout out to big boys @Kinjin @Azeruth and @Rai: our new global mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 6, 2019)

Hurrah! Three more to circle the NF globe! Congrats all!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2019)

Promotions happen super fast now. Anyway Congrats to all of you.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2019)

Steph said:


> Promotions happen super fast now. Anyway Congrats to all of you.


yeah. new blood works fast!
sometimes


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2020)

A fresh list for fresh users


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2020)

Fresh!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome back @convict! He'll be modding the One Piece Avenue once more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Santí (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome our newest moderator to the team, @Shrike who will be moderating The Alley.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2021)

literally who?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 17, 2021)

Santí said:


> Welcome our newest moderator to the team, @Shrike who will be moderating The Alley.


@Shrike welcome to the party

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2021)

Congrats Shrike

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome to the world of Greenies!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2021)

Congrats!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2021)

First mod of 2021...in June?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yonatan (Jun 18, 2021)

Congrats @Shrike!

...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2021)

Where is @Sennin of Hardwork  ?


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 24, 2021)

Why am I not in the list under the "unknown irrelevant memelord" category?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome @Reviewing Logic! Our new moderator of the New Leaf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome @Reviewing Logic! Our new moderator of the New Leaf.


Thank you all for having me. I am new to this so I will try my best to meet expectations.   


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome boss

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Welcome boss


If anything you're all my bosses. I am just a newbie with spelling errors.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> If anything you're all my bosses. I am just a newbie with spelling errors.



Iol.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2021)

haha nice joke, when's my announcement though?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MO (Nov 16, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> haha nice joke, when's my announcement though?


reclaim your position by force Nighty.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Thank you all for having me. I am new to this so I will try my best to meet expectations.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Have you reviewed logic yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2022)

Excited to have @A Optimistic on the Lifestyle Lounge moderator team!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats to @A Optimistic the number 1 Guts Fan and Itachi Hater.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jan 10, 2022)

Welcome to the party @A Optimistic

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 23, 2022)

May I ask who is the actual godfather of this site? Who created narutoforums? Also who were the first ever users that joined?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Jan 23, 2022)

Quipchaque said:


> May I ask who is the actual godfather of this site? Who created narutoforums? Also who were the first ever users that joined?


User ID = order of registration

etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2022)

Avalon is a mod now?



Quipchaque said:


> May I ask who is the actual godfather of this site?


Yes you may.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Avalon is a mod now?


yeah he betrayed me


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 27, 2022)

Never thought he would be a mod. I guess never say never but congrats.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 27, 2022)

All my optimistics


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome to our new Akihabara Gallery moderator, @Yox!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yox (Mar 22, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome to our new Akihabara Gallery moderator, @Yox!


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

Who?  What was your original name?


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome to @Yox!! Always great to have another Greenie on board!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 3, 2022)

Welcome to our new Arcade mod, @Karma!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 3, 2022)

gratz mon

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2022)

I guess you could call that...

Karma.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 3, 2022)

Always a plus to have good Karma!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Welcome to our new Arcade mod, @Karma!


this is the last straw

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Babby (Apr 10, 2022)

mfw Santi is still here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2022)

Babby said:


> mfw Santi is still here

Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2022)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Thank you all for having me. I am new to this so I will try my best to meet expectations.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Meet best expectations? Bro this ain't no real job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Babby (Apr 23, 2022)

Being a mod on prestigious fanverse aka Narutoforums is a privilege not many can afford, meeting expectations is the bare minimum.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 24, 2022)

@Gin
@Santí 
@Majin Lu 
@Naruto 
@EvilMoogle 
@Vandal Savage 

Look at that, more posts get deleted the moment I say anything. Its considered "spam" do you guys even know what "spam" is?


The only place you can question power here is in a subforum away from prying eyes. So you can't question leadship here at all. Even in the very thread titled "Forum Leaders Thread". And they knew to delete my posts anonymously too and suggest that I dont spam in the thread. Like, this is blatant censorship and an abuse of authority.

Literally other members and Staff responded to me. How is that Spam? I kept my posts on topic and on the subject of the thread, how was it spam? The literal post above mine is more spam than anything I posted and yet it stay and my posts go. I fucking wonder why.


----------



## Rinoa (May 24, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> @Gin
> @Santí
> @Majin Lu
> @Naruto
> ...


The purpose of this thread is to announce and welcoming new mods.
You can get some jokes or other less good reactions to it when a new name is announced here, but it's not for keep spamming or for keep convos regarding sections policies or matters. If you check the posts here since the thread exists, its purpose has always been that.
All the posts were deleted not only yours.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 24, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> The purpose of this thread is to announce and welcoming new mods.
> You can get some jokes or other less good reactions to it when a new name is announced here, but it's not for keep spamming or for keep convos regarding sections policies or matters. If you check the posts here since the thread exists, its purpose has always been that.All the posts were deleted not only yours.


So the jokes arent spam but any serious conversation about the abuse of authority by certain mods, is?

Maybe you should consider opening up the scope of the thread to also include when Mods have abused their powers. You know, actually encourage discussion to keep the Forum alive?

You're flexible in your thinking when it suits you, and obtuse the moment it doesn't. I hate that their isn't a thread where members in general can't come together and question Leadership, it HAS to be done privately so leadership isn't questioned.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 




There used to be posts and/or threads that would occasionally pop up in the Questions & Complains thread when there were certain issues that arose regading what @~Avant~ brought up from time to time.

Usually, a member would bring up a certain issue regarding someone who moderates a certain section of the forum about their conduct and at times, other members from that section (and or other sections) would hop in and bring up their own thoughts, or even agree with the sentiment that the OP had brought up in that thread.

Now, the next scenario is very rare, but

*Spoiler*: __ 



that Kits thread was a genuine surprise when it popped up on the Q&C thread and it managed to reach like what, almost 500 replies (487)?




@Rinoa Despite being your job to keep this thread clean & spam free, I would appreciate it if you didn't delete this post btw. Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the solution to all of that has always just been to delete posts, section ban, and have members complain from the shadow realm, away from public forum scrutiny. It all gets reduced until members lose the will to argue and simply just leave the forum. And then they wonder why so many sections are dying.

Their intolerance of intolerance, makes them intolerable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> But the solution to all of that has always just been to delete posts, section ban, and have members complain from the shadow realm, away from public forum scrutiny. It all gets reduced until members lose the will to argue and simply just leave the forum. And then they wonder why so many sections are dying.
> 
> Their intolerance of intolerance, makes them intolerable.



*Spoiler*: __ 




That being said, the crux of your issues right now mainly stems from what happened in the cafe, right...?

Enforcement of the rules up there really does come as a shock to some members from other sections that decide to pop in and post here and there, since differences in opinion regarding a certain topic or issue can be expressed and members are free to disagree and all, but very rarely does it end in a deleted post/and or ban unless a member violates one of the global rules listed on the forum as a whole (or just being a troll who flames tf out of people in that section, either of the two).

But...the cafe deals with issues that are going on in the real world while the vast majority of the other sections here aren't, so the staff there are required to be more vigilant as a requirement for things there to be kept under control, more or less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 24, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> So the jokes arent spam but any serious conversation about the abuse of authority by certain mods, is?
> 
> Maybe you should consider opening up the scope of the thread to also include when Mods have abused their powers. You know, actually encourage discussion to keep the Forum alive?
> 
> You're flexible in your thinking when it suits you, and obtuse the moment it doesn't. I hate that their isn't a thread where members in general can't come together and question Leadership, it HAS to be done privately so leadership isn't questioned.


This isn't the thread for it, as you have been told. There is a Questions & Complaints section:  and you can file a complaint. I am not sure why are you trying to say that things have to be done privately when you're the only one complaining. Also the payment thing was a joke.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2022)

And now back to friendly celebration.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2022)

mod me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2022)

the ayes have it


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2022)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> mod me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 26, 2022)

Platypus said:


>


it worked last time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 5, 2022)

"No flaming" 

Its a site meme from way back but okay lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2022)

list of promotions, thanks.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> list of promotions, thanks.


 @root is the new NL section mod.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 29, 2022)

gratz mon


----------



## root (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi, it me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Nov 29, 2022)

root said:


> Hi, it me


I recognize your username for some reason

Have you been mod before


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2022)

is that the real root


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

/


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

What happened to roots 07 join date?  Did he pull a Hollie?

You ain't slick.


----------



## root (Nov 29, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> I recognize your username for some reason
> 
> Have you been mod before


Nope. I've been a fairly invisible Konoha Avenue lurker for half my life though


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2022)

root said:


> Nope. I've been a fairly invisible Konoha Avenue lurker for half my life though


oh so you aren't /root?
interesting. he must have an 06/7 joindate, and must have changed the username too.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> oh so you aren't /root?
> interesting. he must have an 06/7 joindate, and must have changed the username too.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Lew (Nov 29, 2022)

I thought I didn't recognise root


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2022)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2022)

Woow that's some time lurking. Long time on the forum period actually. 

Congratulations - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 2, 2022)

@LostSelf @FlamingRain 

All those different roles and you end up with the NBD...

Press F to pay your respects.

:^)

Haha, although there may be worse sections I don't know about.


----------



## Santí (Dec 2, 2022)

Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me to update this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2022)

@afg joined the team as cafe section advisor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lew (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2022)

Congrats (again) on being staffed (again), Milad.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 11, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> @afg joined the team as cafe section advisor.


wtf

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 12, 2022)

wait what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> @afg joined the team as cafe section advisor.


He's baaaaaaaaccccccckkkkk


----------



## Natty (Dec 19, 2022)

congrats on your adminship @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 19, 2022)

Natty said:


> congrats on your adminship @Nighty the Mighty


ty i had to work hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (Monday at 4:35 PM)

Never too late to congratulate


----------



## Gin (Monday at 5:16 PM)

congrats @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Monday at 6:13 PM)




----------

